# Insight's Secret Wars OOC Thread



## Insight (Oct 10, 2011)

*WELCOME TO THE SECRET WARS!*
This is the OOC thread for my forthcoming Mutants & Masterminds 3rd edition SECRET WARS game.  This thread will initially be used for character creation and, once the game starts, will be reserved for "out-of-character" discussions.

The RG Thread is now available.
The IC Thread is also available.

*GAME CONCEPT*
This game is based on Marvel Comics' SECRET WARS limited series, published 1984-85.  If you're not familiar with the series, I recommend you find some way to read it.  Here are some links that may help you: Secret Wars - marvel.com and Secret Wars - Wikipedia.  Though the game is _based_ on the Secret Wars limited series, this game is not set in the Marvel universe/setting and does not use those characters; think of the foregoing as flavor and structure more than story.  More about the setting and characters below.

The characters, both PCs and NPCs, are whisked off to a distant world/dimension and are separated into two camps, one consisting of "good" and "neutral" characters, and one consisting of "evil" characters.  The rest of the circumstances and rules of this concept will be made clear during play.  For now, keep the general idea in mind.

*SETTING*
This is a "four-color" setting.  This means bigger-than-life heroes and villains.  Your characters are some of the toughest, smartest, and most powerful beings in the known universe.  In a "four-color" setting, the gritty and realistic is "filed off" and replaced with action and high adventure.  Characters tend to have purer motivations and allegiances (though not EVERYTHING is black and white).  Heroes are heroes and villains are villains.  The "antihero" concept is not really in vogue.

In this setting, supers are a known commodity in society.  They've been around in pop culture since about World War II and some of the longer-lived supers have histories going back even further.  Very few supers are "out"; most of them have secret identities to protect their privacy and loved ones.  Other than the introduction of super powers, aliens, magic, and ultra technology into the universe, the rest is as our own world.  Certain things have changed with the introduction of these concepts, but it isn't something you really need to consider.  Superheroes and supervillains exist and your character is one of the good guys.

*CHARACTERS*
This game uses the Mutants & Masterminds 3rd edition rules.  In order to make characters and play in this game, you must have access to a copy of these rules.

The player characters are members of a super-team called FOREVER FREEDOM.  Each of you are "legacy" heroes; a parent or relative has somehow "handed down" their powers or equipment to you in order to continue their legacy of fighting supervillains and other crime.  Beyond that guideline, you are free to create what you wish, as long as it generally fits into the "classic" four-color theme.  If you're not sure if your idea is classic, it probably isn't.  I'll help people craft their characters to fit into the game concept.

Characters are PL10 heroes, built using 150pp.  The standard character creation rules apply, though some advantages and powers may not be legal because of the game concept.  We'll go over those on a case-by-case basis.  The characters have worked together for a while and should be created with that in mind.

Here is a list of the major heroes in the setting.  Your characters have some knowledge of all of these NPCs and could have a history with one or more of them.

*THE ATOMIC LEAGUE*
The Atomic League is a group of scientists who were transformed by their nuclear experiments into super-powered beings.  Though they are ostensibly "good", the law and the public do not trust them.

Core: Acts as a "battery" for radiation-based powers
Halflife: Projects radiation
Lady Nuke: Has radiation-based melee attacks and effects
Meltdown: Superheats materials

*THE CRUSADERS*
The Crusaders are a quasi-governmental entity first established to keep various super-powered beings from becoming national security threats.  Though the Crusaders are associated with the US Government and other world governments, they act independently (for the most part).

Between: Teleporter
Captain Epsilon: Super strong with some magical equipment
Glitter Girl: Uses magic dust and beams to blind and damage
Metabo-Lad: Has superhuman speed and metabolism
Prodigy: Telekinetic and telepathic powers
Steelclad: Armored suit
Super-Fly: Shrinks and becomes strong and quick

*SOLO HEROES*

Avatu: Alien from another dimension with super advanced technology
The Duelist: Immortal swordsman
Omen: Uses precognition and other psionic abilities in melee combat
Velocity: Speedster

And the major villains of the setting are:

*ASSAULT & BATTERY*
This pair of thuggish supervillains are pretty powerful together, less effective apart.

Assault: Charges up improvised weapons
Battery: Strong and tough, a tank

*MAIDENS OF MAYHEM*
The Maidens of Mayhem are an all-female group of supervillains.

Amp: Lightning powers
Entropy: Destroys objects and weakens her foes
Epicenter: Causes earthquakes
Jade: A ninja, with all that entails
Scream: Uses sonic powers

*TURMOIL*
Turmoil is the major supervillain group of the setting.  They are most often set against the Crusaders.

The Claw: Uses a powerful ultra-technology claw
Dr. Hand: Telekinetic powers
The Golem: Magical construct, a tank
Lilith: A demoness with mind control powers
Midnight Shadow: Uses various darkness based effects
Mountain: A tank that grows to epic size
Obsidian: Uses strange black energy to various effects
Red-Eye: A sniper of superhuman ability

*SOLO VILLAINS*

The Mask: Uses gadgetry and super skills (think evil Batman)
Nemesis: Steals powers
The Oracle: Superior magical abilities
Queen Cyborg: A giant cybermechanical villain
Tick-Tock: Time-based powers

*POSTING EXPECTATIONS*
My goal is to update this game three times a week.  It will be updated more often during story/dialogue time than during combat.  I would like players to commit to posting about that often.  Generally, I will post an "update" that will include multiple player posts and a brief rundown on what is happening.  If you've played in my games before, you will recognize this.  I do this to make sure everyone is on the same page.  We'll discuss posting in combat at a later time.

*WELCOME TO THE SECRET WARS, CHUM!*


----------



## Insight (Oct 10, 2011)

*TRADE-OFFS*
When building your characters, please observe the following trade-offs:

1.  Skills.  Your character's total modifier with a skill cannot exceed +20.

2.  Attack and Effect.  Your combined attack bonus and effect bonus/rank cannot exceed 20.

3.  Dodge & Toughness.  Your combined Dodge and Toughness cannot exceed 20.

4.  Parry & Toughness.  Your combined Parry and Toughness cannot exceed 20.

5.  Fort & Will.  Your combined Fort and Will cannot exceed 20.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 10, 2011)

Reporting in.
I would to play someone like Xeno / Martian Manhuner / the 2e Martian archetype.

Not the last of his kind and descended of the 'Golden Age' member of his race who had first contact with Earth.


----------



## jkason (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks like I missed the interest check thread, and looks like there's a pretty sizable amount of interest. If there's an opening, though, I'd be interested. The idea of legacy heroes if a fun one, as the 'new generation' tries to eke out it's own niche in the shadow of a predecessor.


----------



## no-tweed (Oct 10, 2011)

So there is already an actual Union Jack in the marvel mythos (And there are 3 prior XD), I did not know this at the time of writing. Now to think up a better concept/name!

So in writing up an alternate I realised this will be the more fun character to roleplay and less of a rip off than my other idea(<- this is what is known in the writing world as 'irony'). SO BEHOLD! Union Jack! who is the 4th in line of succession of Union Jacks. He is effectively a mass produced (and British) version of Captain America. He is strong, smart and is a expertly trained black ops soldier. However unlike the previous 3 Union Jack's who fought bravely with honor and distinction for Queen and Country and were paragon of the English Knighthood whom they were members of. Eric is a Manchester native and before his time in the service of the queens army he'd been arrested several times in connection with pub brawl and football riots. While undoubtedly a valuable asset on the battlefield, his social manners are less than what one would expect of a knight of the realm. Basically, soccer hooligan given enhanced strength and senses and the best of the best training with weapons, hand to hand fighting and military tactics.

Hes not really an anti-hero, hes just kind of a prick ;p


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm thinking either:

A 'temporal speedster,' who doesn't really go fast...but rather makes everyone ELSE go slow. Pretty standard speedster, except powers are based on time control, not heightened metabolism or Speed Force or whatnot.

A plant controller, who's powers are based on whatever plants are around, but also carries seeds that she can cause to grow to make specific plants wit specific effects. Lots of afflictions and area effects.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 10, 2011)

Reporting in. 

Ok, the concept I was having in mind worked (I think) up until the "handed down" part. 

But I guess it would still work, just that the "spark" would have happened to a parent.

Anyways... here is what I am thinking so far for a character concept:

*Blitz* has inherited her powers from her mother, who was (when she was young) struck by a powerful lightning bolt during a raging storm. Instead of burning her, however, she somehow transformed into lightning herself, or rather she became able to turn herself into lightning.

I basically thought about a bit of a mix between Speedster and Energy Controller here.

Her Powers would include *Super Speed* (turn into lightning and zip away; no Quickness though, as that doesn't make sense), *Teleportation* (within line of sight only, but with the ability to zap through an opponent and damaging him or her that way; which would be her standard way of attacking -- and I'm quite sure I have read exactly that somewhere as an option... just don't remember whether it was M&M2 or HERO, but I suppose it should be somehow doable with Linked or such ), *Insubstantial: Energy* (maybe bought up to Reaction, if I can afford it, and it is ok in general), maybe *Fly* (while Insubstantial), and *Regeneration* (only when within reach of a source of electricity; a generator, high-voltage, lightning storm, stuff like that).

She would be very agile, but not very strong (i.e. a lot more Dodge/Parry than Toughness, and a bit more Will than Fort).

She would look like a cute, blonde girl with blue jeans, chucks, and a purple t-shirt with a white or yellow stylized lightning bolt on it.


What do you think? Does that fit your idea of 4-color?


And one question:

"whisked off to a distant world/dimension"

That means, we were born on, say, Earth, where the parents (still) are, too, but before the campaign begins, we (but not our parents or other people we know; other than the other PCs, that is) were somehow brought to a distant world (which is similar to our Earth, but not the same).

Is that about right?

And when did it happen (i.e. how long before the campaign starting time)?


And another question... those Tradeoffs are standard M&M3 (or did you change them somehow, which I didn't really notice yet )?

Bye
Thanee

P.S. I'm not familiar with Secret Wars, but there should be enough information about to change that soon.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 11, 2011)

Awesome! I loved the secret wars.. actually i generally loved a lot about comics from that period.  Heading out to Thanksgiving dinner (Canadian), will post char. concept after.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 11, 2011)

Reporting in; concept TBD (when, y'know, I'm not supposed to be working).


----------



## Herobizkit (Oct 11, 2011)

After reading, I think I'm going to give this one a pass.  2ed was a nightmare, and I don't see 3e being any better.  Thanks anyhoo, and happy gaming!


----------



## Insight (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanee said:


> <snip concept>
> What do you think? Does that fit your idea of 4-color?




Yes, your concept seems fine so far.  I'll know better when I see the build.

In terms of the "legacy" part, would it be possible that a mother or father was the one hit by lightning?  Perhaps the parent was still able to function (ie make babies) and your character came out with the same functional powers.



> And one question:
> 
> "whisked off to a distant world/dimension"
> 
> ...




The start of the game will be once you are whisked off to the other planet / dimension.  Your characters have lives back home on Earth, ie, you should have some strong motivation to want to go back there.



> And another question... those Tradeoffs are standard M&M3 (or did you change them somehow, which I didn't really notice yet )?




Those are the standard trade-offs per the book.  I wanted to make sure they were stated specifically in the thread so that people would have them in mind.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 11, 2011)

oh, so many options I'd love to try, just gotta decide which fits best.

Right now my lead contenders are Inertia and Optic.  

Optic's a character I've played before and enjoyed.  He's a mutant/techie, numerous eyepowers and a low/mid-end battlesuit. More high tech lightweight armour than a battlesuit, includes a visor that enhances his mutant eye powers.  The original concept was a 2nd-gen mutant anyways, so that part still fits well.
[sblock=optic backstory]The 28 year old Jack Carson is near the peak of human perfection.. Strong, fast, healthy, smart, charming.  He's a well-known, respected, and admired businessman with contacts everywhere, The vice president of Op-Tec, a company that specializes in fiber-optics and computer technology, specifically with regards to Military contracts.  He has been involved in numerous athletic competitions.  He's also not entirely Human... Jack Carson is, in his off-time, the mutant super-hero known as Optic.
Optic has been fighting crime in one form or another for over a decade.  He's a 2nd generation mutant and super hero, son of Bendy-Girl(Deceased) and a computer technician named William Carson(Retired Businessman, founder of Op-Tec).  With his current status and contacts in the company his father built, he was able to gain access to an experimental super-suit of very light-weight material, and a custom-made visor which enhances his allready impressive array of eye powers.  For the past several years, he's been splitting his time between helping to run the company alongside his older sister (Claren, no known mutation) and using a combination of his skills, mutant super powers, and enhanced technology to fight terrorists, super-villains, and general all-around bad guys.
[/sblock]

Inertia is a combo of super-speed and immovability.  When he's standing still he's  like a mountain, when he's moving he's near impossible to stop.
He's a Legacy hero on both sides, his mother being a speedster and his father a powerhouse.  He hasn't gained the full power of either, his own powers being a somewhat mix&match of his parents abilities.  He has done his best to live up to their legacy, however, learning to use his abilities as a super-hero.


Inertia's personality would be much more fluid and 'human' than Optic, who is somewhat 'robotic' due to his technical leanings and upbringing.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 11, 2011)

Edit: Really, I was writing this while Jemal posted his character ideas.

Okay, I'm thinking a battlesuit type. The idea is that my character was part of a team at a start-up company designing its battlesuits with an eye to winning a military contract; just before the contract was awarded, a group of supervillains attacked the company headquarters, killed many key personnel, and made off with or destroyed all but one of the prototypes. He found himself the only surviving stockholder, and so owned all the assets the company had left (and a lot of debts, but fortunately they did have insurance). He sold off what he could make himself part with (as there was no chance of getting things back together before the bidding period was over), but kept the suit and enough equipment to support it. Still, his public response was to take the insurance money, invest enough to give him an upper middle class living off of his investments, and then start a new start up outside of the defense industry making video games (he was the lead programmer for the suit's control software and built a lot of simulations to test it).

But privately he sought out Metal Man. He knew there had been at least three previous heroes by that name -- or at least three different suits over sixty years. And he figured there must have been different men underneath them. He'd been right.

The first had been a soldier in WWII, part of a top-secret project to stop Nazi super-science. After the war, he'd managed to keep the suit somehow. When a troubled young Vietnam vet had stumbled into the first Metal Man's path, he'd somehow ended up training the man and conning one of the super-scientists he knew from super hero circles into building a new suit. The third had been the scion of a major defense contractor, who after his parents had been murdered by super-villians had wanted to fight crime on his own, and had his company build him a suit to do it with. The second Metal Man had taught the third a lot about the limits to what one guy in a battlesuit could do. And the third was just beginning to think of what to do when it was time to hang up his suit when my character showed up at his door. He'd kind of been expecting it; the third Metal Man's alter ego had been an angel investor in my character's company. After a few years of training and practice -- as much on how to run a major company as to fight in a battlesuit -- the third Metal Man retired and my character assumed the role.

He has a wife and a child; his wife is the only one other than the third Metal Man that knows his alter ego, and not many people remember the original start-up. He's managed to put those directly responsible for destroying his first company in prison, though he's always worried there were bigger players in the shadows.

Out of suit, he looks like a not particularly athletic white guy in his 30s (though one with expert-level computer programming skills). He's often in a business suit for corporate functions, but it's very clear that he's far more comfortable in jeans and a t-shirt.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 11, 2011)

Insight said:


> Yes, your concept seems fine so far.  I'll know better when I see the build.




Will put something together then, so you can have a look. 



> In terms of the "legacy" part, would it be possible that a mother or father was the one hit by lightning?  Perhaps the parent was still able to function (ie make babies) and your character came out with the same functional powers.




That's exactly what I wrote up there (mother was hit by lightning, powers are inherited; original idea was, obviously, different, but that should work as well). 



> Those are the standard trade-offs per the book.  I wanted to make sure they were stated specifically in the thread so that people would have them in mind.




Ok. 

Bye
Thanee

P.S. And I remember now, where I read the teleport+lightning bolt stuff... it was a 3.5/Pathfinder arcane spell. 

Guess I will just use Move-By-Attack for that and skip the whole Teleport part... way easier!


----------



## Thanee (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh, and one more question... the current time is now (i.e. year 2011)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 11, 2011)

*Blitz*







Moved to the Rogues Gallery


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 11, 2011)

*The Visitor*

[sblock=Picture]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
*Secret Identity:* The Visitor (II)
*Real Name:* D'lyn D'rk - Dylan Dark
*Occupation:* Teacher
*Identity: *Secret
*Legal Status:* Citizen of the United States / Breed Alpha Member
*Other Aliases:* -
*Place of Birth:* _L'magna System_
*Marital Status:* Single
*Known Relatives:* M'rge D'rk (mother), H'mar D'rk (father _Visitor I_)
*Group Affiliation:* Forever Freedom
*Base of Operations:* ?
*First Appearance:* Forever Freedom #0 (Secret Origin Issue)

*History: *H'mer D'rak, the first Visitor was a kind of  super-soldier experiment of the Regime that controlled his planet and  it's solar system. But he developed strong enough mental powers to  overcome their telepathic control. Joining his planet's freedom  fighters, he later secretly traveled to another solar system the Regime  wanted to conquer.
Arriving on earth during WW 2, he quickly joined the heroes of this  planet that fought against the Regime's human allies. Called 'the  Visitor', the name stuck.
He was later able to return to his home planet, as the evil Regime was  finally beaten. Being now the elected leader of his people, he sent his  son on a diplomatic and help mission to the planet of his former allies.
D'lyn gladly took the opportunity to proof himself. From his secret  identity as a high school science teacher he studies the humans and  their social interaction unless Forever Freedom needs his help to fight  evil. 

*Relations to other Heroes and Villains:*
Besides his own teammates and the groups regular enemies, D'lyn has a  close contact to Avatu often sharing their experience of humanity with  each other.
He trained sometimes with Prodigy of the Crusaders, trying to unlock the  full potential of his psionic powers. So far only with mixed results.  But he helped in return battling Dr. Hand, the psionic villain and  member of Turmoil.

*Personality:* D'lyn is motivated by his curiosity and strong sense for justice. This justice is not always the same as the local law, but he had grown accustomed to it over the years.
He seems sometimes uncaring and aloft, but it is a facade, hiding his true feelings to the people surrounding him. Knowing he is tougher than many others around him, he is willing to take a hit for them, even if it endangers his own health.


*Height:* 5 ft.  8 in.
*Weight: *varies
*Eyes:* Green
*Hair:* Dark-Blond (Dylan), None (D'lyn)
*Unusual Features: *Grey-white hairless alien with rubber-like skin.

*Strength Level:* D'yn is superhuman strong and his durability exceeds even the one of most other heroes.

*Known Superhuman Powers:*Like his father, D'lyn has an increased  strength and durability in regards of other members of his species and  displays a finer control over his bodily structure. He has still to  develop a finer control over the energies he can emit from his eyes to  copy his fathers penetrating vision and similar powers. His psychic  abilities are a bit underdeveloped as he has neither yet mastered his  telekinesis to more than to propel himself, nor any of his fathers  famous telepathic powers.
*Equipment:* D'lyn is not known to use any specific kind of  special equipment, but he sometimes improvises it with his vast  knowledge of  'Grey' technology.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Sheet]
Trade-offs: -0 Att, +0 Damage ;  -4 Parry/Dodge, +4 Toughness


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]ABILITIES[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*STR 10*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*STA 10*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*AGL 2*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*DEX 2*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*FGT 6*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*INT 2*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*AWE 2*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*PRE 2*[/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]POWERS[/FONT] (Source: Alien/Mutant)
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Psionic Flight: *[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Flight 7 (250 MPH) • [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_14 points_[/FONT](psionic)
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Xenobiology: *[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Array (20 points)[/FONT] (biological)
 • [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Eye Beams:* (Laser/Heat) [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ranged Damage 9, Accurate 2 • [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_20 points_[/FONT]
 • [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Intangibility: *[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Insubstantial 4 • [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_1 point_[/FONT]
 • [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Shapeshifting: *[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Shapeshift 2 (Variable Power)[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif], Continuous, Free Action  • [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_1 point_[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Xenoform: *[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Protection 4, Immunity 10 (Life Support) • [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_14 points_[/FONT]  (biological)


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]SKILLS[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Close Combat: Unarmed 4  (+10), Expertise: Science 4 (+6), Intimidation 4 (+6), Perception 6  (+8), Ranged Combat: Eyebeams 2 (+4), Technology 8 (+10)[/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]ADVANTAGES[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Interpose, Inventor, Languages 1 (English), Move-by Action[/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]OFFENSE[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*INITIATIVE +2*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Eye Beam +10 Ranged, Damage 9[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Unarmed +10 Close, Damage 10[/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]DEFENSE[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*DODGE *[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]6 [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*FORTITUDE *[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]10[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*PARRY *[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]6 [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*TOUGHNESS *[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]14[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*WILL *[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]8[/FONT]

COMPLICATIONS
*Secret:* The Regime in the past and now it's  remaining loyalists adduct, operate and vivisect other species,  including humans. They are known as 'Greys'.
*Enemy:* Sometimes Regime loyalists try to attack and plan against him.
*Prejudice:* His natural form may scare people and let react them xenophobic and distrusting.
*Identity:* D'lyn cares more about his students and Dylan's friends that he admits. He wants to keep them save from his enemies.

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]POWER POINTS[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*ABILITIES *[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]72[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*SKILLS *[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]14[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*POWERS *[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]50[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*DEFENSES *[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]10[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*ADVANTAGES *[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]4[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*TOTAL *[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]150[/FONT]
 [/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 11, 2011)

Since I am not currently playing anything here I haven't been to the site in a couple of days but I *am* very interested (hence the initial thread on finding a 4 color game). So if I am not to late I am going to brainstorm up a submission.


----------



## Insight (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes, we are still open to submissions.  The only caveat is that you read my rather long introduction, especially the part about your characters.  

Everyone, when you are coming up with a character concept, remember that your characters are "legacy" heroes.  Forever Freedom (your group) was established by your relatives, mentors, whatever, and your characters are the second or third generation in that same line.  Concepts that do not fit into that idea should be reconsidered.

Also, don't worry about your hero name unless it is something very common in modern comics.  Obviously, names like Superman, Spider-Man, Thor, the Hulk, Batman, etc etc are out.  If you choose a name that's the same as some two-bit villain from a 1982 Daredevil comic, it's fine.  There are only so many words that are appropriate for superhero names (especially depending on your character concept); there is bound to be some recycling.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 11, 2011)

Insight said:


> Yes, we are still open to submissions.  The only caveat is that you read my rather long introduction, especially the part about your characters.
> 
> Everyone, when you are coming up with a character concept, remember that your characters are "legacy" heroes.  Forever Freedom (your group) was established by your relatives, mentors, whatever, and your characters are the second or third generation in that same line.  Concepts that do not fit into that idea should be reconsidered.




Somehow scanned right past that bit. Character proposal has been somewhat revised (post update).


----------



## jkason (Oct 11, 2011)

Swore I posted this, which probably means I put it in the wrong thread somewhere. Ack. Anyway, couldn't find gestalt rules in 3e, so tossed my 'twins combining' concept and went with this, which is still fun:

Gail Knight was an empathetic nurse who loved and was good at her job. When she found a magical amulet called The Sound Stone, however, she did what any good citizen in a world full of super-types would do: she put on fishnets and a mask and fought crime.

As Nightengale, she used an array of sonic abilites from an ear-piercing screech to the more subtle vocal modulation that left weaker-willed villains in her hypnotic thrall. She made a solid name for herself, and only retired briefly when she and her husband were expecting their child.

Galen was a perfectly healthy little boy, unaware of his mother's double life, until at the age of ten, in the midst of a temper tantrum, he let loose a concussive sonic shout that tore a hole in the side of the house. It seems in utero exposure to the magical energies of the Sound Stone had given Galen innate abilities of his own.

Gail couldn't keep her secret life secret any longer, and began training Galen to control his powers. Whether due to learning them so young or because his powers were a part of him, Galen even learned some tricks his mother didn't know. He channeled the force of his sonics to gain lift and accelleration, and eventually manipulated sound into 'solid sound' constructs. 

Now, his mother enjoying her retirement, Galen adventures as the new Nightengale, but while he's proud to help people with his powers, he is getting a bit tired of always hearing "I thought you were a girl?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 12, 2011)

Mechanical bits are finished:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/5703352-post17.html

Personality is in my head but not yet written down.

 @Insight  please say if the character is mechanically fine. I used mostly the Xeno build with some slight changes, as it had nearly everything I wanted.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 12, 2011)

So insight, any thoughts/preferences on my two concepts - Optic and Inertia?


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 12, 2011)

I had an idea of a character named Ricochet that I thought about submitting; he had repulsion powers that would be based around Deflect. But I think it might be too similar mechanically to Inertia (even if the descriptors would be different).

Edit: Just for the heck of it here he is.

*Ricochet* - PL 10






Strength 3, Stamina 5, Agility 4, Dexterity 4, Fighting 4, Intellect 2, Awareness 5, Presence 0

*Advantages*
Daze (Deception), Evasion 2, Fearless, Improved Defense, Redirect, Takedown 2, Taunt, Ultimate Effort: Defend, Uncanny Dodge

*Skills*
Acrobatics 1 (+5), Athletics 2 (+5), Deception 15 (+15), Sleight of Hand 10 (+14), Stealth 8 (+12), Technology 12 (+14)

*Powers*
*Deflection: Enhanced Trait 19* (Traits: Dodge +6 (+10), Parry +6 (+10), Toughness +5 (+10), Advantages: Evasion 2)
*Reflection: Deflect 10* (Accurate 3: +6, Redirection, Reflect, Ricochet 2: 2 bounces, Split: 2 targets; Reduced Range: close)
. . *Repulsion: Move Object 10* (Alternate; 25 tons, DC 25; Accurate 3: +6, Damaging, Ricochet 2: 2 bounces, Split: 2 targets, Throwing Mastery 10; Limited Direction: Away, Reduced Range: close)
*Repulse Gravity: Leaping 7* (Leap 900 feet at 250 miles/hour)

*Offense*
Initiative +4
Grab, +4 (DC Spec 13)
Repulsion: Move Object 10, +10 (DC 25)
Throw, +4 (DC 18)
Unarmed, +4 (DC 18)

*Complications*
Motivation: Responsibility: Rick is trying to live up to the ideals of his predecessor the original Ricochet.
Secret: Shady Past. Rick was a former criminal and con-artist.

*Languages*
Native Language

*Defense*
Dodge 10/4, Parry 10/4, Fortitude 10, Toughness 10/5, Will 10

*Power Points*
Abilities 54 + Powers 53 + Advantages 9 + Skills 24 (48 ranks) + Defenses 10 = 150

*Background*
Richard Tech was an aspiring burglar and con-artist. While robbing the laboratory of the Dr. Derek O'Shea aka the original Ricochet, Rick accidentally activated a "mento-intensifier" machine similar to the one that gave the hero his powers. Rick developed powerful psychokinetic abilities. Perhaps even vaster than the original Ricochet's, but had no control over them. They manifested as a repulsion field that threatened to grow so powerful it would push food, air, even light itself away.  O'Shea found Tech and saved his life and not only taught him a measure of control over his powers but the responsibility of them as well. When O'Shea retired, he passed along to Rick not only the name Ricochet but the mantle of hero.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Mutants & Masterminds, Third Edition is ©2010-2011 Green Ronin Publishing, LLC. All rights reserved.

*NOTES:*
ORIGIN: Accidental
SOURCE: Psionic
MEDIUM: Telekinetic


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 12, 2011)

Jemal said:


> So insight, any thoughts/preferences on my two concepts - Optic and Inertia?





BTW I consider you to have "1st dibs" if you go with Inertia and will come up with a new concept. I do actually have a back-up plan. Just not as developed.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 12, 2011)

Is anyone here a photo-shop (or similar) wizard and can change the attached pic for me? Skin grey-white and eyes and red costume stuff lime.

If possible erasing the red "x" part below the arms to let it look more like a V.

Edit: done. Thanks Thanee!!


----------



## Thanee (Oct 12, 2011)

A complete character sheet for Blitz is posted above. 

Let me know, what you think.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Oct 12, 2011)

Actually, Ricochet doesn't look very similar to what I'd envisioned for Inertia.  He doesn't affect the movement of outside things, he has control over his OWN inertia, making it highly disproportionate to his mass, kind of like a cross between the immovable object and the irresistible force.  Think The Juggernaut with less physical force but more speed.

Inertia is more similar to Blitz than Ricochet, though a slower/tougher variant.  He's a tough speedster who's primary attack form would be building up speed and then slamming his target (My first working name for him was 'battering ram').


I'd like to try him out, but I'll probably end up going with Optic to avoid the similarities to other speedster, and b/c Optic is a more useful 'support' character (Assuming of course this campaign has room for such.. not sure how much of the 'battleworld' will be straight combat, and/or how much tech/support roles there will be.)

Either way he's not going to be too similar to Ricochet, though the two might work well together (Maybe a combo attack where Inertia slams into Ricochet only to be hurled at the bad guy at enhanced ricochet speed?  Variant Fastball Special?)

EDIT: Actually upon thinking about that more, they could make a very interesting motion/science-based hero duo.  What do you think, H4H?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 12, 2011)

If you don't go with Optic, I have a cyborg concept I may go with...

Otherwise my plant controller is coming along.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 12, 2011)

plant controller on an alien battlefield.  Lets hope that's not a nonstarter. 
Lol, wonder how her and Optic'd get along - The hippy and the Techie both removed from their elements.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 12, 2011)

My solution to the absence of plants:

Transform - (Seeds to Adult Plants)

Equipment:
- Bag of seeds.

(^_^)


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 12, 2011)

Jemal said:


> EDIT: Actually upon thinking about that more, they could make a very interesting motion/science-based hero duo.  What do you think, H4H?




That actually sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 12, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Is anyone here a photo-shop (or similar) wizard and can change the attached pic for me? Skin grey-white and eyes and red costume stuff lime.
> 
> If possible erasing the red "x" part below the arms to let it look more like a V.




Like this?






Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes, this is great! Thank you very much


----------



## Jemal (Oct 13, 2011)

First draft of inertia just to give an idea of what she's like. Stuff will likely change.    Such as freeing up some points for more skills.
[sblock=ooc]
Inertia PL 10
Female

Abilities:  (28)
STR	1(4) 
STA	2(6)
DEX	0 
AGI	2(6)
FGT	4
INT	2 
AWE	2
PRE	1

Offenses: 
Initiative: 14 (6 agi + 8 Improved Init)
Melee Attack: 6 (4 fgt + 2 Feat)
Ranged Attack: 0 (0 dex)
Specific Attacks: 
Slam: +8 atk, effect 12.  Inertia builds up speed and slams through opponents/objects. (60' contiguous shapeable line).  If an object/character succeeds the Toughness save, Inertia is affected by the attack (Taking dmg 12 save).

Defenses: 
Dodge: 8 (2 base + 6 agi)
Parry: 8 (4 base + 4 fgt)
Toughness: +12 (6 sta + 6 Protection)
Fort +12 (6 base + 6 sta)
Will +8 (6 base + 2 awe)

Skills: (16 ranks= 8 pp)
Acrobatics +16 (10 ranks + 6 agi)
Expertise: Science +4 (2 ranks + 2 Int)
Perception +4 (2 ranks + 2 awe)
Technology +4 (2 ranks + 2 int)

Advantages: 11
Agile Feint, Close Attack 2, Great Endurance, Interpose, Luck 4, Teamwork, Ultimate Toughness

Powers: 85pp
Super Speed: Speed 8, Quickness 4, Leaping 4, Improved Initiative 2 - 18pp
Feature: Inertial Dampener - 1pp
Enhanced Traits: Str+3, Sta+4, Agi+4 - 22 pp
Immunity: Entrapment(5), Forced Movement*Reflect*(5) - 15pp
Movement: Safe Fall, Sure Footed 2. - 6pp
Inertial Slam: Damage 8 (Str Based), Penetrating 8, Area: Shapeable 2(60ft), Accurate, Limited: Move with attack using Speed (-8), Side Effect: If any target successfully resists, Inertia takes damage(-8) - 17pp
Protection 6 - 6pp


Complications: *Required 2*
Tradeoffs: 
COST:  28 Abilities + 8 Skills + 11 Advantages + 85 Powers + 18 Combat/Saves = 150/150
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 13, 2011)

[MENTION=9026]Jemal[/MENTION]: Did you notice, that there is an actual Slam Maneuver in the M&M3 book?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## jkason (Oct 13, 2011)

As I was building Nightengale, I decided his basic theme was: what if someone like Batman had innate powers?   So, sneaky and battle-trained, but with more powers and less in the utility belt. With that in mind, the solid sound stuff fell by the wayside. Here's what I came up with.


[SBLOCK=Character Sheet]*Nightengale*

*Real Name* Galen Knight
*Gender* Male
*Age* 25
*Height* 6'1"
*Weight* 200 lbs
*Hair* Black
*Eyes* Brown

Power Level 10
Power Points 150

Experience 0
Hero Points 1

*Abilities:*
Strength 3
Stamina 3
Agility 4
Dexterity 3
Fighting 4
Intellect 1
Awareness 1
Presence 0

_Power Points: 38 PP_

*Offense:*
Initiative +4
Ranged attack +10
Close attack +4
Close attack (Damage) +10

*Defense:*
Dodge 12
Parry 12
Will 6
Fortitude 6
Toughness 8 

_Power Points: 24 PP_

*Skills:*
Acrobatics +14 (10)
Athletics +13 (10)
Close Combat (Damage)  +10 (6)
Perception +5 (4)
Stealth +14 (10)

_Power Points: 20 PP_

*Advantages:*
Accurate Attack
All-Out Attack
Defensive Attack
Defensive Roll 3
Evasion 2
Instant Up
Power Attack
Ranged Attack 7
Takedown 2
Uncanny Dodge
Equipment 1

_Power Points: 21 PP_

*Powers:*

Armor-weave Costume (Protection 2) 2 pts [Origin: Invented, Source: Technological]

--Enhanced Voice Array (22 pts) [Origin: Mutation, Source: Magical, Medium: Sonic]--
* Sonic Bellow (Blast 10) 20 pts
* Deafen (Auditory Dazzle 10) 1 pt
* Sub-Harmonic Suggestion (Mind Control 10, Distracting, Instant Recovery) 1 pt
-------------------------

* Flight 5 (Wings--in costume) 5 pts [Origin: Mutation / Invented, Source: Magical / Technological]
* Hand-to-Hand Expertise (Str-based Damage 7) 7 pts [Origin: Training, Source: Biological, Medium: Physical]

--Sound Manipulation Array (11 pts) [Origin: Mutation, Source: Magical, Medium: Sonic]--
* Field of Silence (Auditory Concealment (Aural senses) 2, Affects Others, Increased Range, Attack) 8 pts
* Remote Sounds (Auditory Communication 1, Range 100 ft, Subtle 2) 1 pt
* Counter-Frequency (Nullify Sonics 8) 1 pt
* Warp Incoming Sound (Senses: Hearing: Accurate, Acute, Extended 2 (x100), Ultra-Hearing) 1 pt
----------------------------------------

_Power Points: 47 PP_

*Equipment (5 ep):*
(incorporated into costume):
Binoculars, Fire Extinguisher, Flash Goggles, Gas Mask, Rebreather

*Complications:*
* Identity: Beyond having a secret identity, Galen has to contend with folks trying to figure out his connection to the original Nightingale

* Recognition: Sadly, Galen's rivalry is with an ideal. Namely, his mother, the original Nightengale. No matter how much more powerful he might be, he can't seem to get out of her shadow. She's the Nightengale everyone thinks of first.



*Description:* Having been training for crime-fighting from a very early age, Galen is in remarkably good shape. He wears a dark suit which provides him modest protection, some gadgety support, and also incorporates collapsible wings designed to catch his powerful sonics to provide him with flight.

*Origin:*
Gail Knight was an empathetic nurse who loved and was good at her job. When she found a magical amulet called The Sound Stone, however, she did what any good citizen in a world full of super-types would do: she put on fishnets and a mask and fought crime.

As Nightengale, she used an array of sonic abilites from an ear-piercing screech to the more subtle vocal modulation that left weaker-willed villains in her hypnotic thrall. She made a solid name for herself, and only retired briefly when she and her husband were expecting their child.

Galen was a perfectly healthy little boy, unaware of his mother's double life, until at the age of ten, in the midst of a temper tantrum, he let loose a concussive sonic shout that tore a hole in the side of the house. It seems in utero exposure to the magical energies of the Sound Stone had given Galen innate abilities of his own.

Gail couldn't keep her secret life secret any longer, and began training Galen to control his powers. Whether due to learning them so young or because his powers were a part of him, Galen even learned some tricks his mother didn't know. He channeled the force of his sonics to gain lift and acceleration, as well as learning several other means by which he could manipulate the ambient sound around him. 

Now, his mother enjoying her retirement, Galen adventures as the new Nightengale, but while he's proud to help people with his powers, he is getting a bit tired of always hearing "I thought you were a girl?"

_Power Point Summary: Abilities 38 PP + Defense 24 PP + Skills 20 PP + Advantages 21 PP + Powers 47 PP = 150 PP_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Insight (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey guys and gals,

I'm not going to have much of a chance to review your characters until early next week.  I am driving to an out-of-state wedding and I won't be back until Sunday night.

A few things I wanted to toss out there:

I'm going to enforce some of the gray-area rules regarding power descriptors.  Each of your powers should have one of the following origin descriptors: Alteration (being something you acquired during your lifetime), Innate (something specific to your race, if not human), Magic, Mutation (being something you were born with), or Technology.  Anything purchased as a "power" needs to have one of these descriptors.  In addition, unless the power is personal, it needs to have an effect descriptor as well.  This is usually a damage type (electrical, fire, physical, psionic, and so forth), but it can also apply to other sorts of powers.

We'll use the descriptors in the book.  Somehow I missed these!  Ignore the above!

ORIGIN: Accidental, Bestowed, Invented, Mutant, Training
SOURCE: Biological, Cosmic, Divine, Extradimensional, Magical, Moral. Psionic, Technological
MEDIUM: This is where you list the energy type, etc.
If all of your powers have the same descriptors, you only need to list them once; if you do not list separate descriptors, it will be assumed that all of your descriptors are the same.

Particularly unusual effect descriptors may incur a flat +1pp cost (depending on rarity).

Your characters have been heroes in the setting for some period of time.  Please build them as such.  PL 10 is a bit above the average joe sort of hero (most supers would start off as PL 8 in this setting).  Forever Freedom (your hero group) has been around for a generation or two (30+ years) and has some notoriety.  The other groups know of your group and have neutral to friendly relationships with you.   

Finally, in your back stories, feel free to make use of the NPCs I have given you - some of you already have.  There is a VERY GOOD chance you will run into them!


----------



## Thanee (Oct 13, 2011)

So, Blitz's powers would be "Mutation" (because she was born with them) unlike her mothers, which would be "Alteration" (as she acquired them during her lifetime), correct?

Effect descriptor is pretty straightforward for me. 

I will expand on the background later (so far I havn't really written up much of Blitz's background at all... only her power origin).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 13, 2011)

The Visitor's powers would be innate, but their heightened level would be a mutation. His father would have innate plus alteration.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 13, 2011)

[MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION]  - Yes, but it requires you to be charging, which gives a flat -2 atk modifier, meaning any slam attack is effectively a PL lower (Atk+Effect max of 18 rather than 20), and isn't very versatile.  Also I'd have to buy an attack to utilize with it anyways, as Inertia isn't fast enough to get the max damage from speed(not a full speedster), and thus would be using the 'attack+1 for speed' version of slam.  
 I designed the slam as an alternative, I have to pay for it but it gives me what I want rather than a substitute that anybody can use.  I figured since that's Inertia's primary means of combat, it should be useful and unique.


[MENTION=11437]Insight[/MENTION] - Well both Optic and Inertia are mutants, being second gen born.  
Speaking of which, here's Optic's 2e sheet I had sitting around.  Obviously won't be the exact same thing I'm doing in 3e, but should give an idea of how he works.

[sblock=optic]
OPTIC, aka Jack Carson.
PL 11.4 (Attack, Save DC)

Abilities:  
STR 14 (+2)
DEX 14 (+2)
CON 18 (+4)
INT 18 (+4)
WIS 18 (+4)
CHA 14 (+2)

Combat : 
Attacks: (Base Attack +2)
+6 Eye Laser(+10 W/Visor); Toughness DC 25 (29 w/Visor) Range inc 100' (140' w/Visor)
+6 Martial Arts(+10 W/Gloves);  Toughness DC 21 (29 w/Gloves)
Initiative: +10
Defense 18 (Base 0)
Saves: Toughness +8 (+14 in suit);  Fort +9 (5+4con);  Reflex +9 (7+2dex);  Will +9 (5+4Wis)

Skills(84 ranks): Bluff(+10/8), Computers(+20/16), Diplomacy(+12/10), Gather Information(+18/16), Notice(+20/16), Knowledge: Business(+9/4), Sense motive(+18/14), Knowledges(+5/0)

*Situational: Diplomacy Check for favours(Connected), Gather Info in 1 minute(Contacts), Gather Info auto-check first time meeting new group/individual(Well Informed); +4 Remembering (Eidetic Memory); All skills considered Trained (Jack of All Trades)

Feats: Accurate Attack, Assessment, Attack Specialization(Martial Arts), Attack Specialization(Eye Laser), BenefitX3 (Status&Wealth - Vice President of Op-Tec, Knowledgable-+1 Knowledge checks), Connected, Defensive Roll X2, Dodge FocusX8, Eidetic Memory, Jack of All Trades, Power Attack, Uncanny Dodge(Sight), Well Informed.

POWERS: 
Blast 10 (23pp) - Eye lasers: Accurate, Precise, Alternate Power: [Datalink Rank 8(Visual, Machine control); Quickness Rank 10(Computer checks and Visual Tasks); Comprehend Machines Rank 2]
*POWER STUNT AP: Blast 10 - Eye Laser multifire: Accurate, Precise, Area(Shapeable), Full-Action

Super Senses 14 (10pp) - Analytical(Sight), Radius(Sight), Extended(sight), Danger Sense(Sight), Darkvision(noticeable eye glow), Time Sense, Microscopic Vision(DNA, Distracting, noticeable eye glow), X-ray Vision(not gold, Distracting) 
Feature(1pp): Record/Playback

Minor Powers Container: [12 pp]
 -X- Strike 4 (6 pts) - Martial Arts, Mighty, Accurate
 -X- Protection 2 (2 pts)
 -X- Regeneration 3 (3pp) : Bruised 3 (1/round, no action).
 -X- Speed 1 (1pp) : 10 MpH walking speed

High-Tech Supersuit with Power Gloves : Device Rank 4 (Hard to take away, 16pp) -  
 -X- Protection 6 (6 pts)
 -X- Feats(4 pt): Quick Change(Suit stored in belt, expands and covers), Improved InitiativeX2, Evasion
 -X- Enhanced Strike 8 (10 pts), AccurateX2

High-Tech Visor : Device rank 4 (Disarmable, 12pp) - 
 -X- Super Senses 10 (9 pts) - True Sight Limited: Can't Detect Hidden.
 -X- Enhanced Blast 4 (10 pts), AccurateX2
 -X- Datalink AP: Radio Sense (1pp feat)

Drawbacks: Weak Point (1), Vulnerable: Sonic damage [Moderate Intensity, Uncommon frequency](2 pts)
Trade-offs: -3 Def/+3 Tough, -2 Atk/+2 Save DC
COST: 36 Abilities + 4 Combat + 21 Skills + 23 Feats + 74 Powers + 17 Saves - 3 drawbacks = 171/172
[/sblock]

Any preferences between the two?


----------



## jkason (Oct 14, 2011)

Nightengale's sonic powers are from absorbing magical energies while still in the womb. I went with Mutation as the power source, but could probably argue they're just as much Magic if it makes a difference. 

Wasn't entirely sure how to classify his melee damage attack. It's meant to reflect the fact he's spent most of his life training to be a crime-fighter, and Mom made sure that, if his sonic powers were suppressed, he could still hit well and hit hard. Alteration seemed the best fit, then, as something he gained later in life.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 14, 2011)

I think I'm going with a robot. My plant controller idea is just...not really working out.

The robot is tech, of course...still working on the background.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 14, 2011)

jkason said:


> Wasn't entirely sure how to classify his melee damage attack. It's meant to reflect the fact he's spent most of his life training to be a crime-fighter, and Mom made sure that, if his sonic powers were suppressed, he could still hit well and hit hard. Alteration seemed the best fit, then, as something he gained later in life.




Insight may have left out _Training_?


----------



## Insight (Oct 14, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> Insight may have left out _Training_?




Somehow, I missed the list of descriptors in the book.  See my edited post above.


----------



## jkason (Oct 14, 2011)

Alrighty, think I've got Galen's descriptors all fixed up. Bumped his age a couple of years to have given him some more time in the field. Should be all set, I think.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow man! I completely missed this! Are you open to submissions?


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 14, 2011)

Ricochet updated with descriptor info.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 14, 2011)

Edit: most current character sheet is *here*.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 15, 2011)

First draft Optic for 3e.
[sblock=Optic 3e]
Optic - PL 10

Abilities:  38 pp
STR	2
STA	2(4)
DEX	2
AGI	2(3)
FGT	2
INT	4 
AWE	3(6)
PRE	2

Offenses: 
Initiative: +7 (3 agi +4 Feat)
Melee Attack: +6 (2 fgt +4 Skill)
Ranged Attack: +6 (2 dex +4 Skill)
Specific Attacks: 

Defenses: 
Dodge: +10 (7 base +3 agi)
Parry: +10 (8 base +2 fgt)
Toughness: +10 (4 sta +6 protection)
Fort +10 (4 base +4 sta +2 enhanced)
Will +10 (4 base +6 awe)

Skills: (46 ranks = 23pp)
Deception +4 (2 ranks +2 pre)
Expertise: Eidetic Memory +10 (+4 Int +6 Feat)
Insight +20 (14 ranks +6 awe)
Investigation +10 (5 ranks +4 int +1 Feat)
Perception +20 (14 ranks +6 awe)
Persuasion +4 (2 ranks +2 pre)
Technology +10 (5 ranks +4 int +1 Feat)
Ranged Combat: Eye Blast +6 (4 ranks +2 dex)

Advantages: 7
Accurate Attack, Assessment, Benefit: Knowledgable(+1 Int checks), Eidetic Memory, Power Attack, Teamwork, Uncanny Dodge

Powers: 59
Enhanced Traits: Sta+2, Agi+1, Awe+3 - 12 pp
Enhanced Metabolism: Speed 1, Quickness 1, Regeneration 1, Imp. Init - 4pp
Eye Blast: Damage 8, Ranged (Precise, Accurate) - 18 pp
Super Sight: Analytical 2(All sight type), Counters Illusion(2), Extended 2(x100), Infravision, Rapid (x10), Tracking, Darkvision(2)*Noticeable=1*, Microscopic Vision 3(DNA)*Noticeable, Distracting=1*, Penetrates Concealment(4: Xray vision)*Noticeable, Distracting=1* - 12 pp
Feature: Record/Playback - 1pp

Super Suit(Removable): Total 15pp=12pp
Suit: Protection 6(6), Enhanced Traits: Fort+2(2)
Helmet/Visor: Immunity: Visual afflictions(2), Enhanced Blast 2, Accurate(5) 


Complications: *Required 2*
Tradeoffs: 
COST:  38 Abilities + 23 Skills + 7 Advantages + 59 Powers + 23 Defenses = 150/150[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Oct 15, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> Wow man! I completely missed this! Are you open to submissions?




Yes, still open to submissions.  At this point, I'll be taking the best six characters.  I think PbP seems to bog down with any more than that.

No deadline has been announced for submitting character concepts.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 17, 2011)

Insight said:


> Yes, still open to submissions.  At this point, I'll be taking the best six characters.  I think PbP seems to bog down with any more than that.
> 
> No deadline has been announced for submitting character concepts.




Have any plans on a deadline for submissions?


----------



## Jemal (Oct 17, 2011)

Updated both character sheets with some added background/story/profiling.

So H4H, did you want to Link Inertia and Ricochet?  I'm still kind of torn between my two characters, but if we can come up with a good 'team', that'd be a vote one way.  I was thinking maybe they used to be a trio with Velocity before they had a falling out (Romantic complications?) and Velocity went to be a Solo hero while Inertia and Ricochet joined Forever Freedom.

[sblock=Inertia]
Inertia PL 10 (Arin Eckhart)
Female mutant

Abilities:  28 pp
STR	1(3) 
STA	2(6)
DEX	0 
AGI	2(6)
FGT	4(8)
INT	2 
AWE	2
PRE	1

Offenses: 
Initiative: 14 (6 agi + 8 Improved Init)
Melee Attack: 8 (8 fgt)
Ranged Attack: 0 (0 dex)
Specific Attacks: 
Slam: +10 atk, effect 10.  Inertia builds up speed and slams through opponents/objects. (60' contiguous shapeable line).  If an object/character succeeds the Toughness save, Inertia is affected by the attack (Taking dmg 110 save).

Defenses: 14 pp
Dodge: 8 (2 base + 6 agi)
Parry: 8 (8 fgt)
Toughness: +12 (6 sta + 6 Protection)
Fort +12 (6 base + 6 sta)
Will +8 (6 base + 2 awe)

Skills: (30 ranks= 15 pp)
Acrobatics +20 (14 ranks + 6 agi)
Expertise: Science +6 (4 ranks + 2 Int)
Perception +10 (8 ranks + 2 awe)
Technology +6 (4 ranks + 2 int)

Advantages: 9 pp
Agile Feint, Great Endurance, Interpose, Luck 3, Setup, Teamwork, Ultimate Toughness

Powers: 84 pp
*All Powers are Mutant descriptor.  Wrecking Ball/Inertial Slam are Kinetic*
Super Speed: Speed 8, Quickness 4, Leaping 4, Improved Initiative 2 - 18pp
Feature: Wrecking Ball(Bonuses to destroying walls/objects) - 1pp
Enhanced Traits: Str+2, Sta+4, Agi+4, Fgt+4 - 28 pp
Immunity: Entrapment(5), Forced Movement(5) - 10pp
Movement: Safe Fall, Sure Footed 2. - 6pp
Inertial Slam: Damage 7 (Str Based), Penetrating 7, Area: Shapeable 2(60ft), Accurate, Limited: Move with attack using Speed (-7), Side Effect: If any target successfully resists, Inertia takes damage(-7) - 15pp
Protection 6 - 6pp


Complications: 
Motivation: Proving herself - Inertia had two powerful and famous parents, and is constantly trying to prove that she can live up to their legacy.
One more?

COST:  28 Abilities + 15 Skills + 9 Advantages + 84 Powers + 14 Combat/Saves = 150/150

Info: 
Inertia, AKA Arin Hudson, is the only daughter of two prior era super heroes - Miss Marvelous, and The Guardian.  

[/sblock]


[sblock=Optic]
Optic - PL 10 (James Carson)
Male Mutant

Abilities:  48 pp
STR	2
STA	3
DEX	2
AGI	3
FGT	2
INT	4 
AWE	6
PRE	2

Offenses: 
Initiative: +7 (3 agi +4 Feat)
Melee Attack: +2 (2 fgt)
Ranged Attack: +6 (2 dex +4 Skill)
Specific Attacks: 
Eye Blast: +8, DC 22
Visor Blast: +10, DC 25

Defenses: (23 pp)
Dodge: +10 (7 base +3 agi)
Parry: +10 (8 base +2 fgt)
Toughness: +10 (3 sta +7 protection)
Fort +10 (4 base +3 sta +3 enhanced)
Will +10 (4 base +6 awe)

Skills: (48 ranks = 24 pp)
Expertise: Eidetic Memory +10 (+4 Int +6 Feat)
Insight +18 (12 ranks +6 awe)
Investigation +10 (5 ranks +4 int +1 Feat)
Perception +20 (14 ranks +6 awe)
Persuasion +10 (8 ranks +2 pre)
Technology +10 (5 ranks +4 int +1 Feat)
Ranged Combat: Eye Blast +6 (4 ranks +2 dex)

Advantages: 6
Accurate Attack, Assessment, Benefit: Knowledgable(+1 Int checks), Eidetic Memory, Power Attack, Uncanny Dodge

Powers: 49 
*All descriptors are Mutation, Eye blast is Kinetic*
Enhanced Metabolism: Speed 1, Quickness 1, Regeneration 1, Imp. Init - 4pp
Eye Blast: Damage 7, Ranged (Precise, Accurate) - 16 pp
Super Sight: Analytical 2(All sight type), Counters Illusion(2), Extended 2(x100), Infravision, Rapid (x10), Tracking, Darkvision(2)*Noticeable=1*, Microscopic Vision 3(DNA)*Noticeable, Distracting=1*, Penetrates Concealment(4: Xray vision)*Noticeable, Distracting=1* - 12 pp
Feature: Record/Playback - 1pp

*Suit Descriptors are Technological*
Super Suit(Removable): Protection 7(7), Enhanced Traits: Fort+3(3) - 8 pp
Helmet/Visor: Immunity: Visual afflictions(2), Enhanced Blast 3, Accurate(7), Feature: Advanced Assessment(1) - 8pp

Complications: 
Motivation: Responsibility - Optic has known since he was a child that his privileged upbringing and special powers came with a price, that it was his responsibility to help those less fortunate than himself.
Rivalry/Enemy: Turmoil(See info)
Weakness: Sonic - As out of place as it may seem for a Vision-based hero, all of Optic's senses are enhanced, and his hearing is particularily sensitive.

COST:  48 Abilities + 24 Skills + 6 Advantages + 49 Powers + 23 Defenses = 150/150

Info: 
The 28 year old Jack Carson is near the peak of human perfection.. Strong, fast, healthy, smart, charming.  He's a well-known, respected, and admired businessman with contacts everywhere, The vice president of Op-Tec, a company that specializes in fiber-optics and computer technology, specifically with regards to Military contracts.  He has been involved in numerous athletic competitions.  He's also not entirely Human... Jack Carson is, in his off-time, the mutant super-hero known as Optic.
Optic has been fighting crime in one form or another for over a decade.  He's a 2nd generation mutant and super hero, son of Bendy-Girl(Deceased) and a computer technician named William Carson(Retired Businessman, founder of Op-Tec).  With his current status and contacts in the company his father built, he was able to gain access to an experimental super-suit of very light-weight material, and a custom-made visor which enhances his allready impressive array of eye powers.  For the past several years, he's been splitting his time between helping to run the company alongside his older sister (Claren, no known mutation) and using a combination of his skills, mutant super powers, and enhanced technology to fight terrorists, super-villains, and general all-around bad guys.

Optic is somewhat stiff and scientific in his approach, with a tendency to do things methodically and overthink things, though he has been known to have the occasional flair for the dramatic.

In his long career, Optic has had many encounters with other super-powered beings.  He has had repeated contact with Avatu to discuss Technological advances, gaining the aliens advanced insight into his designs, and helping Avatu acclimate to earth.   Optic is also one of the few 'good guys' who trusts the Atomic League.  As a scientist, he understands their powers, and is untainted by the common public distrust of things nuclear, He has on occasion worked with them to detect and contain radioactive problems.

His primary enemies would have to be the members of Turmoil.  He is disturbed by Obsidian's unexplainable powers, disdainful of The Claw's misuse of advanced technology, and distrustful of the Golem(He doesn't understand Magic).  Turmoil members Midnight Shadow and Red-eye also seem to dislike him, Shadow because he so often sees through her powers, and Red-eye because of some silly competition over the whole 'eye' thing.

He has also defeated Assault and Battery solo, using his superior intellect and tactics to overcome the powerful duo by separating them and even managing to arrest Assault, though he was broken out by his partner Battery a few months later.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Oct 17, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> Have any plans on a deadline for submissions?




I'll probably stop taking submissions by Friday.  I think we've got most of the interested parties with submissions now, anyway.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 17, 2011)

*Antares, Heir of Heracles*

Antares is in straight line of descendent with the greek hero of ages past, Hercules. His divine heritage always kicked in to the awe of all around him. He never met his father, until one day, when Antares, the hero of the city appeared at his doorstep. He revealed to him that in order to keep him and his mother safe from the organized crime, he never revealed his identity to him. Now, after so many years promoting justice, Olympus calls for him and his wife, to ascend to the Mount of the Gods, and sit side by side with Heracles, for godly power takes a toll on men. Granting his teachings and leaving him with his armor, the same the Heracles himself used in ancient times, the Former Antares departed from this world, leaving the New Antares, Heir of Heracles, to follow his footsteps. 

 
	Abilities 	(	72	pp)								
	Strength	6	,Stamina	6	,Agility	4	,Dexterity	6	,Fighting	8	,Intellect	2	,Awareness	2	,Precence	2	.									

	Powers 						(	65	pp)			
-	Sword	 (	Damage 4	:	STR based, Affects insubstantials 2, Multiattack 10, Penetrating 10, 	) _·	26	point/s	_ 
-	<>Lance	 (	Damage 4	:	STR based, Accurate 2, Homing 1, Penetrating 2, Reach (melee) 2, Reach (Ranged) 5, Secondary effect 10.	) _·	1	point/s	_ 
-	<>Shiled retort	 (	Damage 4	:	STR based, Alternate resistance (Fortitude), Reaction 3 (Opponent misses with a close attack)	) _·	1	point/s	_			31

-	Heracles Armor	 (	Device	:	Energy absorption 4: Absorbs heat energy, boosts Protection, variable descriptor 2, Elemental energy group. Immunity 10: Life support. Protection 6, Imp. Regeneration 10, Source: Sunlight. Speed 2	) _·	29	point/s	_

-	Evolved physiology	 (	0	:	 Enhanced Advantages 2 (Diehard, Improved Initiative); Enhanced Strength 4, Limited to Lifting; Immunity 4 (Cold, Disease, Heat, Poison), Partial 	) _·	8	point/s	_

	Advantages		(	18	pp)				
	Accurate Attack	1	, All out attack	1	,	Close attack	2	,Evasion	1	,Fearless	1	,Instant up	1	,Power attack	1	,Precise attack all 	4	,Teamwork	1	,Takedown	1	,Move by action	1	,Interpose	1	,Critical strike	1	

 
	Skills                               		(	9	pp)
	Acrobatics                      	4	(+	8	), Deception	0	(+	2	), Athletics	4	(+	10	), Expertise( Military )	2	(+	4	), Insight	0	(+	2	), Treatment	0	(+	2	), Persuacion	0	(+	2	), Technology	0	(+	2	), Close Combat	0	(+	8	), Vehicles	0	(+	6	), Sleight of Hand                   	0	(+	6	), Ranged Combat	0	(+	6	), Perception	4	(+	6	), Intimidation	0	(+	2	), Investigation	0	(+	2	), Stealth                             	4	(+	8	).

Offence	 
	Initiative:	8									
*	Sword	 +	10	Attack	for DC:	25	Range:	Melee	
	Bow	 +	10	Attack	for DC:	25	Range:	Range 250	
	Shield	 +	Line	Attack	for DC:	25	Range:	Area 5x30	
	Spear	 +	10	Attack	for DC:	25	Range:	Reach 5 melee	
	Unnarmed	 +	10	Attack	for DC:	25	Range:	Melee	
	Throw	 +	6	Attack	for DC:	25	Range:	thrown 20 ft							

 
	Defence		(	6	pp)						
Dodge:	6			Parry:	:	8				
Toughness:	12									
Fortitude:	6									
Will:	6*


----------



## Insight (Oct 20, 2011)

ALL - 

No more submissions after 7pm eastern tomorrow night (Friday).  Please have all your submissions in place and finalized by then.

Once that deadline has passed, I will start reviewing the submissions.  You will not be asked to make any adjustments or clarifications unless the character is accepted.  Thus, it behooves you to make your submission the best it can be.

I should have a roster ready by Monday.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 20, 2011)

Jemal said:


> So H4H, did you want to Link Inertia and Ricochet?




I am up for it.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 21, 2011)

H4H - 
Well I've already given Inertia Teamwork, Setup, and Interpose, so mechanically there's not much to do to make her more team-friendly, but we should figure out how they fit. 
I like the Trio idea - Ricochet, Inertia, and Velocity, the speedy science trio. (Better name required), but then they had a fallout with Velocity.. Maybe someone was dating Velocity and they broke up? (Not sure if velocity is male/female)  Or they got offered a position on the Forever Freedom team, and Velocity opted to go solo (Felt the other two were slowing him/her down, he's probably faster?)

Either way I'm thinking relations with Velocity may be slightly strained but still friendly.  As for Ricochet/Inertia, any thoughts on the background there?


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 21, 2011)

Final submission for The Visitor / D'lyn is *here*.

BTW, for teamwork, D'lyn not only got Interpose and reasonable speed (Flight) to use it, but is also tough enough to make it an option he can use frequently.
Also his Inventor feat let's him build small needed temporary devices for the whole team.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 21, 2011)

WD - That was exactly my plan for Inertia... Interpose, Speed 8/Leaping 4, Toughness 12, and Ultimate Toughness. 
Intercept!


----------



## drothgery (Oct 21, 2011)

FWIW, it looks like there are a lot of good submissions at this point and I never got around to crunching numbers, so I think I'm out.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 21, 2011)

Is anyone doing a gadgetty character?

In fact...is there a list of submissions I could see?

I'd hate to step on feet with anything.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 21, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Is anyone doing a gadgetty character?




I don't think so.



> In fact...is there a list of submissions I could see?




Blitz
The Visitor
Ricochet
Nightingale
Inertia OR Optic
Antares
Echo

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Oct 21, 2011)

Tenks Thanee - though for anybody who's curious, that's "Inertia OR Optic".


----------



## Thanee (Oct 21, 2011)

True, true. Sounds a bit like a superhero duo up there. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 21, 2011)

Jemal said:


> WD - That was exactly my plan for Inertia... Interpose, Speed 8/Leaping 4, Toughness 12, and Ultimate Toughness.
> Intercept!




Fly speed, no Ultimate Toughness, but normal Toughness of 14.

---

Will be traveling on the weekend with only limited online access.

If 'The Visitor' isn't 'Comic' enough, I would also go with 'Grey Vanguard'.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks Thanee! You're a lifesaver!


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 21, 2011)

Dangit...I got my inspiration late, so it's not quite done yet...but I'll pop it up in hopes that most of a submission is better than none. Besides, what superhero team is complete without a brainy one? 

Echo
PL 10/150

*ABILITIES*:
STRENGTH 0 STAMINA 2 AGILITY 2 DEXTERITY 4 FIGHTING 0 INTELLECT 10 AWARENESS 5 PRESENCE 0

*SKILLS*:
Expertise: Science 5 (+15), Investigation 5 (+15), Perception 5 (+10), Technology 5 (+15), Vehicles 6 (+10)

*ADVANTAGES*: 
Ranged Attacks (4), Inventor, Eidetic Memory, Attractive 1, Precise Shot, Improvised Tools, Well Informed, Improved Initiative, Fearless

*POWERS*: 
Mark IV Omniblaster (Easily Removable, -14); 21
- 10mm Micro-minigun - Ranged Damage +10 (Multiattack, PF Accurate); 31pp
- Variable Laser - Ranged Damage +10 (Penetrating 8, PF Accurate, PF Variable Descriptor 2 (any EM wavelength)); 1pp
- Gyrojet - Ranged Damage +10 (Burst Area, PF Homing); 1pp
- Gas grenade launcher - Ranged Affliction +10 (Cloud Area, Fort save, PF Subtle 1); 1pp
- Laser-Taser - Ranged Affliction +10 (Concentration, Will save, PF Accurate 1); 1pp

Reconfigurable Hazardous Encounter Suit (Removable, -5); 20
- Armor plating - Protection +8 (Impervious 10, Dynamic), 19pp
- Myomer muscle overlay - Enhanced Strength +9 (Dynamic), 2pp
- Electrodynamic turbines - Flight +9 (Dynamic), 2pp
- Life support systems - Immunity (Cold, Heat, Radiation, High Pressure, Vacuum, Suffocation, Sensory Afflictions) (Dynamic), 2pp

Nano-cybernetic upgrades 18pp
Immunity +4 (Nanotech, Disease, Poison) 4pp
Quickness +4 (Mental Only; .5pp/rnk) 2pp
Comprehend +2 (Machines), 4pp
Communication +1 (Radio, PF Rapid; 4pp/rnk) 5pp
Super Sense: +2 (Radio, Low Light Vision) 2pp
Healing +1 (Reaction, Self Only), 4pp

*OFFENSE*:
Initiative +4
Close Attack +0
Ranged Attack +8

*DEFENSES*:
Dodge +8 [DC18] Parry +4 [DC14]
Toughness +2 (10), Fortitude +7, Will +7

*COMPLICATIONS*:
*Mentor*: Echo's "father" is still very involved in her life...perhaps overly so.

*By The Book*: Echo takes rules very seriously and can be overly rigorous in their application and interpretation.

*The Electronic Girl*: Because of the technology paralleling her nervous system, Echo is susceptible to electric pulses and attacks, which can cause her to temporarily overload.

[sblock=Background]For a time, there was a solo hero who went by the name Matrix. It was a robot, an actual artificial intelligence, albeit one from a different planet. Stranded on Earth by the crash of his craft, Matrix chose to adapt his purpose; the pursuit and apprehension of criminal beings...to his new home.

After awhile Matrix took on a sidekick...a human mutant with powers to mentally interface with and communicate with machines, as well as uncanny intelligence and fast mental processing. Going by the name Wire, she lent the stoic Matrix some much-needed social savvy and street smarts, along with being able to repair him and even work in a few upgrades despite the high technology level of his systems.

Wire was ultimately, tragically, killed in a high intensity battle with agents of TURMOIL. Matrix sustained damage as well, to the point where he was forced to copy his program into the only other computer on Earth that could hold him; an experimental prototype supercomputer at the university's science wing. Unable to repair his advanced body, the scientists instead installed Matrix as the new campus coordinator...running all the school's electronic equipment and functioning as combination IT guru and network specialist. 

Despite lacking human emotions, Matrix gradually became aware that it 'missed' Wire. Accessing university records, it realized that there was a lab working on animal cloning. With a combination of clever manipulation of students and staff, and using the school's systems to their utmost, Matrix managed to recreate the experiment in an annex that it sneakily made sure no one ever used. Only instead of the animals the original used as subjects, it provided genetic material from Wire's body.

The baby was raised by an AI with a few primitive robots under its control in an annex of the science wing, and subjected to a few 'enhancements' of Matrix's own design as she grew. The AI named her 'Echo,' in reference to how she was meant to be a recreation of Wire. She shared Wire's formidable intellect, and gift with machines, from early on. Matrix educated her intensely, in both hard sciences and ethics, but the AI never quite knew what to do with her emotions, and so it chose to ignore them. 

Now a young woman, Echo has followed her 'father's footsteps as best she can as a member of Forever Freedom. Notably, like her mother, she was able to intuit how to repair...to some extent at least...Matrix's old body. Though far from combat-ready, Matrix is at least mobile again.[/sblock]

Abilities 46 + Skills 13 (26 ranks) + Advantages 12 + Powers 62 + Defenses 17 = 150 / 150


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 22, 2011)

Jemal said:


> H4H -
> Well I've already given Inertia Teamwork, Setup, and Interpose, so mechanically there's not much to do to make her more team-friendly, but we should figure out how they fit.
> I like the Trio idea - Ricochet, Inertia, and Velocity, the speedy science trio. (Better name required), but then they had a fallout with Velocity.. Maybe someone was dating Velocity and they broke up? (Not sure if velocity is male/female)  Or they got offered a position on the Forever Freedom team, and Velocity opted to go solo (Felt the other two were slowing him/her down, he's probably faster?)
> 
> Either way I'm thinking relations with Velocity may be slightly strained but still friendly.  As for Ricochet/Inertia, any thoughts on the background there?




Hmmm. I like the trio idea. Each one represents Newton's _Three Laws of Motion._

Inertia = Law of Inertia
Velocity = Law of Accelaration & Force
Ricochet = Law of every action there is an equal and opposite reaction.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 22, 2011)

Jemal,

I was looking over your build and noticed this power.



> Inertial Slam: Damage 7 (Str Based), Penetrating 7, Area: Shapeable 2(60ft), Accurate, Limited: Move with attack using Speed (-7), Side Effect: If any target successfully resists, Inertia takes damage(-7) - 15pp




Two Points. For the Area Extra to be applied to the Str portion of the damage it needs to be applied to the Str ranks in the powers. This amounts to 6pp.
Area Effects do not have attack rolls so Accurate is not needed.
This makes the Power cost 20pp.

I thought it might be neat to give her some actual Inertia Inducing Powers. Like Affliction (Hindered, Immobile, Paralyzed). Maybe as an alt power of the slam attack? 

Just a thought.


----------



## Insight (Oct 22, 2011)

Jemal said:


> I like the Trio idea - Ricochet, Inertia, and Velocity, the speedy science trio. (Better name required), but then they had a fallout with Velocity.. Maybe someone was dating Velocity and they broke up? (Not sure if velocity is male/female)  Or they got offered a position on the Forever Freedom team, and Velocity opted to go solo (Felt the other two were slowing him/her down, he's probably faster?)
> 
> Either way I'm thinking relations with Velocity may be slightly strained but still friendly.




For the record, Velocity is female.  I like this sort of thinking -- I am looking for ways your characters can be tied into the NPC I mentioned.  It's not a deal-breaker if you can't manage it, but it's a nice bonus.


----------



## Insight (Oct 22, 2011)

Here's the list of major NPCs with their general ages and genders.


Heroes:

*THE ATOMIC LEAGUE*
The Atomic League is a group of scientists who were transformed by their nuclear experiments into super-powered beings.  Though they are ostensibly "good", the law and the public do not trust them.

Core (M; 30s): Acts as a "battery" for radiation-based powers
Halflife (F; late 20s): Projects radiation
Lady Nuke (F; 30s): Has radiation-based melee attacks and effects
Meltdown (M; 20s): Uses microwave radiation to heat up objects and people (this is changed from the initial description; I changed his powers)

*THE CRUSADERS*
The Crusaders are a quasi-governmental entity first established to keep various super-powered beings from becoming national security threats.  Though the Crusaders are associated with the US Government and other world governments, they act independently (for the most part).

Between (F; 20s): Teleporter
Captain Epsilon (M; age unknown, appears 30s - 40s): Super strong with some magical equipment
Glitter Girl (F; 20s): Uses magic dust and beams to blind and damage
Metabo-Lad (M; late teens): Has superhuman speed and metabolism
Prodigy (M; early teens): Telekinetic and telepathic powers
Steelclad (F; age unknown): Armored suit
Super-Fly (F; 30s): Shrinks and becomes strong and quick

*SOLO HEROES*

Avatu (M; age unknown): Alien from another dimension with super advanced technology
The Duelist (M; appears 30s): Immortal swordsman
Omen (M; late 20s): Uses precognition and other psionic abilities in melee combat
Velocity (F; 20s): Speedster

Villains:

*ASSAULT & BATTERY*
This pair of thuggish supervillains are pretty powerful together, less effective apart.

Assault (M; 30s): Charges up improvised weapons
Battery (M; 30s): Strong and tough, a tank

*MAIDENS OF MAYHEM*
The Maidens of Mayhem are an all-female group of supervillains.

Amp (F; early 20s): Lightning powers
Entropy (F; 30s): Destroys objects and weakens her foes
Epicenter (F; late 20s): Causes earthquakes
Jade (F; early 30s): A ninja, with all that entails
Scream (F; early 20s): Uses sonic powers

*TURMOIL*
Turmoil is the major supervillain group of the setting.  They are most often set against the Crusaders.

The Claw (M; 30s): Uses a powerful ultra-technology claw
Dr. Hand (M; 40s): Telekinetic powers
The Golem (M; age unknown): Magical construct, a tank
Lilith (F; age unknown): A demoness with mind control powers
Midnight Shadow (M; 30s): Uses various darkness based effects
Mountain (M; late 20s): A tank that grows to epic size
Obsidian (M; late 20s): Uses strange black energy to various effects
Red-Eye (M; late 20s): A sniper of superhuman ability

*SOLO VILLAINS*

The Mask (M; age unknown, possibly 40s): Uses gadgetry and super skills (think evil Batman)
Nemesis (M; late 30s): Steals powers
The Oracle (M; 50s): Superior magical abilities
Queen Cyborg (F; age unknown): A giant cybermechanical villain
Tick-Tock (M; age unknown): Time-based powers


----------



## jkason (Oct 22, 2011)

Well, I did have an idea involving twins before I scrapped it from not being able to find gestalt rules. It might be interesting if Nightingale was actually the twin brother of Scream. Originally, the twins had trained to both take over for their mother, but Scream 'went bad,' though each twin tends to blame the other for jealousy. 

Alternately, it's possible Galen was the only twin to develop latent powers, and Scream either stole her mother's Sound Stone or otherwise had herself altered to gain powers.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 23, 2011)

HAH, I completely missed the Newton connection between the three, and I call myself a nerd.. tsk tsk.  And after it was a big basis of Inertia's character concept too..

The Newtonians (Inertia, Velocity, and Ricochet).  Definitely some good connections there.
So Ricochet and the two super-fast chicks.  I like the idea of a romantic breakup leading to team-breakup.  It allows for some tension/background between the characters without being too dramatic, assuming it didn't end too badly.

H4H - Hmm, I'll have to go over the numbers for that again, forgot about applying modifiers to STR as well.  I'll probably end up dropping some of his attack bonus to pay for the difference, since I forgot area wasn't an attack (Though I could swear I read about an attack option for Area.. maybe that was 2nd ed..)

I was specifically avoiding giving her control over external inertia, the concept is her being able to control her own inertia contrary to external forces.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 23, 2011)

Targeted areas are in 2e. I remember because I was in a game when someone abused the heck out of them. I *think* it actually was one of Insight's games too? Weird...

Edit: Found the game. Back in '07 and the characters name was Power Surge. While invisible he like to use All-Out/Power Attack on Targeted Shapable Areas, with a laundry list of flaws to make them cheap.

Even now looking at the character gives me a headache.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 23, 2011)

Ugh.. one of the reasons I always go over my PC's characters and ask them what the worst they can do is.. I don't like cheap tricks or easy win buttons.\

(Side Note, my other character I've been considering for this campaign, Optic, would've pwnd that guy.. Every eye power and good range blasts.  hehe, I see you... BOOM!  That's for cheating the system!  and Hero point extra action = BOOM 2 for good measure.  )

Anyways..  Hmm, I kinda wanted it to be an attack, I've found that 'always the same dc' attacks are kinda boring for me.  I do plan on using Power/accurate attacks, but not in a way that negates the penalties (Just for the 'normal' usage of them).. 

3e has a Multiattack extra that could work for what I wanted to do..  I originally avoided it b/c it sounded like it was only built for ranged attacks, but I could substitute my movement speed if Insight's ok with that... it doesn't actually give a 'range' for the multiple targets thing, it says you 'spray' the multiattack across an arc, but doesn't give a size of the arc.  I'm guessing running past multiple opponents and shoulder-checking each of them would work just the same, so long as I don't exceed my (Substantial) movement rate.


How's this look?
Inertial Slam: Damage 7 (Str Based), Penetrating 7, Multiattack 10, Accurate, Limited: Move with attack using Speed(-7), Side Effect: If any target successfully resists, Inertia takes damage(-7) - 11pp

Dropping Area to Multiattack actually saves me 4 points, even taking it up to 10 to account for Str (Since I had area rank 2 before, costing 14).  Woot!

Also, question to Insight : The 'takes damage' side effect.. As is, I only have that side effect on the 7 damage from the attack itself, so would that mean he only takes an equivalent 7 Damage attack when someone 'blocks' him? (Could still add up if he tries multiattacking and three people block..)


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 23, 2011)

I am not sure it is exactly by the book. But it seems like you could pull off want you want combining Multiattack with Move-By Action.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 23, 2011)

I had been trying to avoid Move By Action b/c paired with superspeed it seems a bit OP.. move a mile, punch someone, move a mile away.. etc.  I suppose looking at it the other way, I could theoretically do something similar with this as I was describing it earlier.. Though I don't plan to abuse it like that..

I guess I'll just wait for Insights... er.. insight..

EDIT: 
Sorry for the pun, but it was honestly the best word.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 23, 2011)

Move by can be easily countered by readied attacks, stealth checks when you are a mile away etc.

But of course GM input is _always_ good.


----------



## Insight (Oct 24, 2011)

Everyone -

I am going over the submissions now.  I should announce the roster later today/tonight.

Once your character is accepted, you may see a list of notes.  These are changes that need to be made before posting your character to the RG (it has not yet been created).

[MENTION=9026]Jemal[/MENTION] - I am going with the assumption that you are submitting Inertia.  That seems to be the consensus based on your posts so far.


----------



## Insight (Oct 24, 2011)

*FOREVER FREEDOM - ROSTER*
Here is the initial roster for the game.  I have decided on the following characters based on what I asked for in submissions and how they fit together as a group.

*Blitz* (Thanee)
*Echo* (Shayuri)
*Optic* (Jemal)
*Nightengale* (jkason)
*Ricochet* (hero4hire)
*The Visitor* (Walking Dad)

[sblock=Voda Vosa]Sorry, it appears that you're the odd one out.  Honestly, your submission came in 20pp over cost and had a few mechanical problems.  Unfortunately, I only wanted to take six characters and yours seemed like the one that would need the most work.  I'll keep you in mind for an alternate if someone drops out.[/sblock]

Everyone - Please make sure that your character's story fits in with the concept of "legacy heroes".  Someone with your character's hero name was a member of Forever Freedom and has given you their powers/equipment/whatever in order to continue their tradition of fighting bad guys.  This needs to be in your backstory in some form.

And now... editing time.  Please see your individual character for my notes.  These items will need to be corrected before posting to the RG Thread.

[sblock=Blitz]Your Speed flaw "Limited no swimming" is not worth a -1pp/rank.  At most, it is a flat -1pp deduction and maybe a complication.  You are not going to be swimming much, if at all.

Your Movement flaw "Limited while moving" is only worth a flat -1pp deduction for wall-crawling and water-walking.  This represents that Blitz cannot stop on a vertical surface or on water (or risk falling / sinking).[/sblock]

[sblock=Echo]The Removeable and Easily Removeable flaws only apply to the base power of an effect, cost wise.  Thus, you take the total points of your base effect, add the alternate effects, and take off the flaw from the total.  Using that formula, your Mark IV Omniblaster array would cost 29pp and your suit array would cost 23pp.  Since these are devices, the flaw still applies to each of the slots; otherwise the slot cost would exceed the base effect's cost.

As for the Healing power, I am not going to allow the reduction in action required below a move action.  The reasoning for this is that it makes the power better than Regeneration.  For 4pp, you are getting the chance to remove one or more damage conditions every round (or whatever the reaction is), whereas 4pp spent on Regeneration wouldn't even remove one damage condition every _other_ round.  Granted, with the Healing power, there is a roll involved, but its a DC10 effect check, which is more than a 50% chance with a +1 to the roll.  Regeneration can only do one damage condition and it would cost 10pp to do it every round. The only way I can see this working as a Reaction would be with a very specific sort of event required to trigger it.[/sblock]

[sblock=Inertia]For Inertia's Feature power, you need to define what this bonus to damaging objects is.  If the bonus is more than a +1 effect/damage, it needs to be built as a regular power and not a Feature.

The "Inertial Slam" power has a number of issues, many of which have already been pointed out by other posters.  The first question is whether you want to build this power with an Area extra or the Multi-Attack extra.  I think this is easier with Multi-Attack.  If you choose to build it with Area, however, you will not need Accurate, as you are not making attack rolls.  If you go with Multi-Attack, you will probably want to add Accurate and/or get to max PL with the attack bonus; otherwise, you won't be hitting very many enemies with this power.  Either way, you need to apply either the Area or Multi-Attack extra to the entire effect, including the Strength used.  The flaw, "Limited - move with speed 7" is not terribly limiting unless you are defining it that Inertia _MUST_ move his entire speed (1/2 mile in 6 seconds) and then make the attack.  This would be limiting if you are in confined spaces, but not limiting outside.  If the flaw is intended to require that you move before making the attack or while making the attack, I would allow a flat -1pp flaw.[/sblock]

[sblock=Nightengale]The Field of Silence power is not costed properly.  All audible senses is 2 ranks and you have added Area and Shapeable as extras, making it 4pp/rank.  It also needs the Attack extra, but this is +0.  This makes the cost 8pp.  I'm also a little confused about the "Area 2".  If this is meant to be "Area +1 Size", this increases the total cost to (5pp/rank x 2 ranks) 10pp.[/sblock]

[sblock=Ricochet]For the Move Objects power, keep in mind that the Damaging extra already makes the effect an attack; adding Throwing Mastery is only going to increase the damage by 6 (because you would be at double the PL limit with +4 to attack from Fighting).  If Ricochet wants to move smaller objects or have fine manipulation, this should be the Precise extra (flat 1pp).  There is also the matter of the reduced range to close.  Because of this, Ricochet would only be able to make damaging attacks at close range (you would not be able to "throw things" at your enemies).  Also, it would use Fighting + Close Combat for attack rolls.  One thought I had is to build this as Blast / Ranged Damage, add all your other extras (Accurate, Ricochet, Split) and apply the flaw "Limited - Requires Object" as a -1pp/rank deduction.  You could have another alternate effect that allows Ricochet to move objects away from him without the damaging extra.[/sblock]

[sblock=The Visitor]For the Shapeshift slot, this needs to be the base effect of your array.  The way you've built Shapeshift, moving it to a free action is another +1pp/rank and making the power continuous is another +1pp/rank.  This makes the total cost for this effect 32pp.  The other effects in the array, since they cost less than 32pp, should be your alternate effects.
[/sblock]

House Rule: Luck
I am allowing a maximum of Luck 2.  If your character has more than this, reduce it to 2.  Also, the description of the Luck advantage refers to "game sessions", which doesn't make sense in this context.  I will announce how this is going to work at a later time.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 24, 2011)

Insight said:


> Everyone - Please make sure that your character's story fits in with the concept of "legacy heroes".  Someone with your character's hero name was a member of Forever Freedom and has given you their powers/equipment/whatever in order to continue their tradition of fighting bad guys.  This needs to be in your backstory in some form.




Does it have to be the same name? Just asking, since I would have to make a slight change in my background then (not a problem to do so, just want to make sure ).



> Your Speed flaw "Limited no swimming" is not worth a -1pp/rank.  At most, it is a flat -1pp deduction and maybe a complication.  You are not going to be swimming much, if at all.




Ok. I see what you mean.



> Your Movement flaw "Limited while moving" is only worth a flat -1pp deduction for wall-crawling and water-walking.  This represents that Blitz cannot stop on a vertical surface or on water (or risk falling / sinking).




Took that straight out of the book (from the Speedster Archetype).


EDIT: I think the easiest will be to remove all of the Movement powers completely and just keep Speed 20 with no modifiers in that slot (pretty much what I had there initially). None of the Movement effects are really vital for the concept (and she can simply use her Fly speed for pretty much the same effect, anyways). Unless you have any objections, I will do just that. 

EDIT#2: And I just noticed, that there is an actual Swimming power... Now I am confused, because I read somewhere (I think Athletics skill) that swimming is done at your regular ground speed rank -2. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 24, 2011)

Good game guys. You should have mentioned those things on my submission before I think.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 24, 2011)

Insight said:


> ...
> 
> [sblock=The Visitor]For the Shapeshift slot, this needs to be the base effect of your array.  The way you've built Shapeshift, moving it to a free action is another +1pp/rank and making the power continuous is another +1pp/rank.  This makes the total cost for this effect 32pp.  The other effects in the array, since they cost less than 32pp, should be your alternate effects.
> [/sblock]
> ...





[sblock=Insight]I don't understand. Shapeshift = Variable Effect with Move instead of free action to activate = 8 pp/rank
Reducing it to free is  +1pp/rank and making the power continuous is another +1pp/rank.
So it will be 10 pp/rank.
2 ranks = 20 pp.
*What did I miss?* No problem to make shapeshift the base effect, but I don't understand the cost of 32 pp.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 24, 2011)

Looking over the power again, I think what I'm actually after is a Ranged Affects Others. So 2 ranks (all aural senses) + 1/rank Affects Others (makes it a Close power), +1/rank Increased Range (Makes it a Ranged power), +0/rank Attack (might as well, in case I want to silence some baddies from sounding an alarm).  so 4/rank at 2 ranks, no net change to the cost I had but probably better describes what I was going for. Edited the character post.

What did you think about the extra wrinkle that Scream was Nightengale's (originally unpowered) twin, who either stole their mother's amulet or in some other way got her own sonic abilities? Seemed like a thematic fit that tied the character into the setting more, though I didn't know if it would conflict with what you had in mind yourself for that villain.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 24, 2011)

Insight said:


> [sblock=Ricochet]For the Move Objects power, keep in mind that the Damaging extra already makes the effect an attack; adding Throwing Mastery is only going to increase the damage by 6 (because you would be at double the PL limit with +4 to attack from Fighting).  If Ricochet wants to move smaller objects or have fine manipulation, this should be the Precise extra (flat 1pp).  There is also the matter of the reduced range to close.  Because of this, Ricochet would only be able to make damaging attacks at close range (you would not be able to "throw things" at your enemies).  Also, it would use Fighting + Close Combat for attack rolls.  One thought I had is to build this as Blast / Ranged Damage, add all your other extras (Accurate, Ricochet, Split) and apply the flaw "Limited - Requires Object" as a -1pp/rank deduction.  You could have another alternate effect that allows Ricochet to move objects away from him without the damaging extra.[/sblock]
> .




Awesome! Thanks for the opportunity. 
The reason I took Throwing mastery was to be able to throw stuff at people *and* hit people at close range. So I paid a premium on the accuracy by buying _accurate x3_ for his close attacks and _ranged combat throwing_ for his throwing mastery. So both attacks should come out +10 to hit and damage and are not meant to stack with each other. Just consider them multiple effects in the same "slot".


----------



## Insight (Oct 25, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> [sblock=Insight]I don't understand. Shapeshift = Variable Effect with Move instead of free action to activate = 8 pp/rank
> Reducing it to free is  +1pp/rank and making the power continuous is another +1pp/rank.
> So it will be 10 pp/rank.
> 2 ranks = 20 pp.
> ...




[sblock=WD]I went back and looked at it again and I have no idea where I came up with 32pp.  Ignore that.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Oct 25, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the opportunity.
> The reason I took Throwing mastery was to be able to throw stuff at people *and* hit people at close range. So I paid a premium on the accuracy by buying _accurate x3_ for his close attacks and _ranged combat throwing_ for his throwing mastery. So both attacks should come out +10 to hit and damage and are not meant to stack with each other. Just consider them multiple effects in the same "slot".




It's built in a confusing way, then.  You may want to consider making them separate slots.


----------



## Insight (Oct 25, 2011)

jkason said:


> Looking over the power again, I think what I'm actually after is a Ranged Affects Others. So 2 ranks (all aural senses) + 1/rank Affects Others (makes it a Close power), +1/rank Increased Range (Makes it a Ranged power), +0/rank Attack (might as well, in case I want to silence some baddies from sounding an alarm).  so 4/rank at 2 ranks, no net change to the cost I had but probably better describes what I was going for. Edited the character post.




Sounds good.



> What did you think about the extra wrinkle that Scream was Nightengale's (originally unpowered) twin, who either stole their mother's amulet or in some other way got her own sonic abilities? Seemed like a thematic fit that tied the character into the setting more, though I didn't know if it would conflict with what you had in mind yourself for that villain.




That works for me.  I don't have a whole lot in mind for the NPCs yet; I wanted to leave it open for you guys to integrate them into your backgrounds.

The NPCs are all _built_ however... two weeks of making M&M characters lol.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 25, 2011)

_The Removeable and Easily Removeable flaws only apply to the base power of an effect, cost wise. Thus, you take the total points of your base effect, add the alternate effects, and take off the flaw from the total. Using that formula, your Mark IV Omniblaster array would cost 29pp and your suit array would cost 23pp. Since these are devices, the flaw still applies to each of the slots; otherwise the slot cost would exceed the base effect's cost._

Oh, okay I didn't catch that from the...huh?

Let me try to walk myself through this, cuz I'm not sure where you're getting those figures. First the Omniblaster.

Base power is the Multiattack blast. Cost is 31pp. With 4 AP's, the total cost o the entire array is 35pp.

Now the way I did it was to apply the Removable flaw to the 35pp...that is, the total cost of the array...base cost plus AP cost. 35 divided by 5 is 7, and it's -2 per 5 because it's easily removable with a Disarm check, for a total of 14 points off. 35 minus 14 equals 21.

Ok. Now, if I read you right...and I'm not sure I am because it kind of looks like you're saying I did it -right- the first time...but assuming that's not it, then I assume I'd apply the flaw only to the BASE power, then add the AP costs AFTER that. Thus 31 divded by 5 is 6, times 2 is 12. I subtract 12 from 31 and get 19. Then I add the 4 Alternate Effects onto that, for a total cost of 23.

So as far as I can see, the Omniblaster either is 21 points (if you apply the flaw to the total cost of the array) or is 23 points (if you apply the flaw only to the base power's cost). I don't see a scenario where the cost is 29 at all.

Similarly, if I change the flaw application on the hypersuit so that it doesn't apply to the various Alternate Effects, then it costs 1 point more...maybe 2 if you don't allow rounding. I'm not seeing how you can get it to cost 23 though.

You may need to walk me through your reasoning here. My head appears to be rapidly increasing in density (now there's a superpower...).

---

As for the healing...I'm scratching my head now and wondering why I didn't just take Regeneration. That would have been a lot simpler.


----------



## Insight (Oct 25, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> _The Removeable and Easily Removeable flaws only apply to the base power of an effect, cost wise. Thus, you take the total points of your base effect, add the alternate effects, and take off the flaw from the total. Using that formula, your Mark IV Omniblaster array would cost 29pp and your suit array would cost 23pp. Since these are devices, the flaw still applies to each of the slots; otherwise the slot cost would exceed the base effect's cost._
> 
> Oh, okay I didn't catch that from the...huh?
> 
> ...




I just re-read the Removeable flaw and realized that it deducted the -1 or -2 _per 5pp spent_, not just a flat -1 or -2.  My apologies.  Ignore the above.  The flaw still only applies its benefit (cost-wise) to the base effect (it applies to alternate effects but only in terms of fitting them into the slots themselves, if that makes sense).

_Now I have to go back through 30 NPCs and fix their powers..._


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 25, 2011)

Hmm...the description says the flaw cost applies to an entire power, not to any single effect within a power, which suggested to me that it would be the total cost...but you're the GM. I'll recalc and work it out.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 25, 2011)

Insight said:


> It's built in a confusing way, then.  You may want to consider making them separate slots.




It is a suggested advantage of Move Object but I can rewrite it you wish.

Edit: Actually now that I look at my sheet in hero lab I may not have paid a premium.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 25, 2011)

Insight said:


> I just re-read the Removeable flaw and realized that it deducted the -1 or -2 _per 5pp spent_, not just a flat -1 or -2.  My apologies.  Ignore the above.  The flaw still only applies its benefit (cost-wise) to the base effect (it applies to alternate effects but only in terms of fitting them into the slots themselves, if that makes sense).
> 
> _Now I have to go back through 30 NPCs and fix their powers..._




By RAW it applies to the total cost.

For example a 30 point array with 5 alternates is 35pp. With removable you would subtract 7pp (-1 per 5pp). This is supported by the officially licensed Hero Lab and many "official" character write-ups.

However as GM, Insight is of course free to interpret it as he sees fit.


----------



## Insight (Oct 25, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> By RAW it applies to the total cost.
> 
> For example a 30 point array with 5 alternates is 35pp. With removable you would subtract 7pp (-1 per 5pp). This is supported by the officially licensed Hero Lab and many "official" character write-ups.
> 
> However as GM, Insight is of course free to interpret it as he sees fit.




Right, but you don't subtract the -1 or -2 from the total array cost for each slot that also has the flaw.  I think that's where the confusion was setting in.

Anyway, I think this issue is resolved.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 25, 2011)

Ahh! Is that what you thought I was doing?

Okay, NOW I see. So you thought I was counting -2 for the base cost, then -2 for each of the AP's...

Oh man, now I think I understand your reaction better. Okay. So really, I was doing it right...since I did it exactly as Hero4Hire was saying. -2 per 5pts of the total cost of the array.

Hee hee. All this time, I was never quite sure where the wires were crossed.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 25, 2011)

Wrecking Ball Feature: I'd wanted to talk to you about this, I'd been thinking something along the lines of a +2 circumstance bonus for wrecking 'normal' objects (Walls, doors, anything not a defice/special item/etc).

Inertial Slam: 
I'd already changed it away from Area to Multiattack, post/reasoning here:


> Anyways.. Hmm, I kinda wanted it to be an attack, I've found that 'always the same dc' attacks are kinda boring for me. I do plan on using Power/accurate attacks, but not in a way that negates the penalties (Just for the 'normal' usage of them)..
> 
> 3e has a Multiattack extra that could work for what I wanted to do.. I originally avoided it b/c it sounded like it was only built for ranged attacks, but I could substitute my movement speed if Insight's ok with that... it doesn't actually give a 'range' for the multiple targets thing, it says you 'spray' the multiattack across an arc, but doesn't give a size of the arc. I'm guessing running past multiple opponents and shoulder-checking each of them would work just the same, so long as I don't exceed my (Substantial) movement rate.
> 
> ...




The way I'm envisioning it is Inertia running around the battlefield smashing into people kinda like a pinball.  I was pondering the 'full action' flaw, but then 'technically' he wouldn't be able to move, which negates the whole point.  
The 'must use speed' limit was to show that he's actually physically moving the entire distance between everything he attacks (Meaning he's having to use his move action as well), so it's kind of a combo between 'full action' and 'requires movement'.

Basically the way I see it is he starts wherever he starts, moves to each of his targets after building up some speed, hits them, and continues bouncing/smashing into other targets before finally stopping.

I could just drop the multi-attack and just make it a straight up attack.  Give him move-by action to account for the 'movement' theme.

I'll give other options some more thought.. what do you think?


----------



## Thanee (Oct 25, 2011)

Posted Blitz to the RG now, with the change detailed here. Only open question is, whether I need to make the slight corrections to the background (change her mother's name to match hers) or not. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 25, 2011)

Not the GM, but the DC character Jesse Quick is a legacy hero and daughter of Johnny Quick and Liberty Belle. She has inherited the powers of both parents, but her name is only a variant of her father's super name.

---

Visitor is ready in the RG. The name can stay, or should I rename him 'Grey Guardian'to sound more super hero like? I would prefer him to be called D'lyn by his teammates anyway, much as the Martian Manhunter is usually referred as J'onn.


----------



## Insight (Oct 25, 2011)

Jemal said:


> Wrecking Ball Feature: I'd wanted to talk to you about this, I'd been thinking something along the lines of a +2 circumstance bonus for wrecking 'normal' objects (Walls, doors, anything not a defice/special item/etc).




I would allow a +2 effect/damage bonus as long as it is basically "scenery", aka unattended items like doors, walls, lamp-posts, etc.  Nothing that anyone - PC or NPC - paid points for.



> Inertial Slam:
> I'd already changed it away from Area to Multiattack, post/reasoning here:
> 
> 
> ...




Well, first off, there is no "full action" flaw in 3rd ed, so that's not really an option.  To simulate such a thing, you could take the flaw "Activation" (Move Action) for a -1pp/rank deduction.  This would require that you use both a Move and Standard action to make the attack.  This may be the best option.  Technically, with that flaw, you spend the Move action, but don't actually move.  I think we could allow the flaw as long as your character moves during the attack, but ends up in the same place at the end of the attack.  The "moving" part of it would be a special effect and you would gain nothing from it (as it should be, since this is a flaw).

To simulate taking damage if the attack doesn't affect the target, take the "Side Effect" flaw (the -1pp/rank version).  It would end up being a Damage effect equal in points to your attack effect.

By RAW, Multi-attack is not going to let you move between targets, but I do like the idea of allowing it with cumulative penalties.  I'm not sure what the benefit would be over Area.  I guess the costs would be quite different, though.

Option 1: Multi-Attack
INERTIAL SLAM
Effect: Damage 7 (add str)
Extras: Accurate 1, Move Between Targets 1*, Multi-Attack (Multiple Target) 10, Penetrating 7
Flaws: Activation (Move Action), Side Effect (Target resists; Damage 11)
Total Cost: 11pp

*This is a 1pp extra that would allow you to use Move-By Action multiple times as part of this effect.  You would need the Move-By Action advantage (which I think you have already).

Option 2: Area
INERTIAL SLAM
Effect: Damage 7 (add str)
Extras: Area Shapeable (+1 Size; 60ft) 20, Penetrating 7, Selective 10*
Flaws: Activation (Move Action), Side Effect (Target resists; Damage 30)
Total Cost: 30pp

*I added Selective because, even though you could control where your effect goes (Shapeable), if an enemy was engaged in melee with an ally, you would have to target both of them.  Obviously, you could choose not to go this route, with obvious repurcussions.

Option 2 is really bad for that Side Effect, so obviously, some other flaw would need to take its place or it would have to be something other than Damage.

In the final analysis, I believe you are better off with Option 1.  It's your call, of course.


----------



## Insight (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Posted Blitz to the RG now, with the change detailed here. Only open question is, whether I need to make the slight corrections to the background (change her mother's name to match hers) or not.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




One possibility, if you don't want to change your character's hero name, is that the mother's name was Scream and your twin took that name, but became a villain.  Your character, then, would have little choice but to come up with a new hero name.


----------



## Insight (Oct 25, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Visitor is ready in the RG. The name can stay, or should I rename him 'Grey Guardian'to sound more super hero like? I would prefer him to be called D'lyn by his teammates anyway, much as the Martian Manhunter is usually referred as J'onn.




I am OK with either name.  Just decide which one you like and stick with it 

What your allies call you is up to them.


----------



## Insight (Oct 25, 2011)

EVERYONE -

I would like to start the IC thread this weekend or the start of next week.  Please try to have your finalized characters in the RG by then.  It is possible that I will allow people to be involved with the IC thread before the finalized characters are submitted, but such characters would be unable to do much other than dialogue and basic actions (they could not fight, use skills, etc).


----------



## jkason (Oct 25, 2011)

Insight said:


> One possibility, if you don't want to change your character's hero name, is that the mother's name was Scream and your twin took that name, but became a villain.  Your character, then, would have little choice but to come up with a new hero name.




I think you got Blitz and Nightengale mixed up. My character has his mother's hero name (on purpose; I thought it mildly amusing that he got a 'girl name,' and sometimes confuses people because of that). 

I'll update the background to work in Scream, then move him over to the RG shortly.


----------



## Insight (Oct 25, 2011)

jkason said:


> I think you got Blitz and Nightengale mixed up. My character has his mother's hero name (on purpose; I thought it mildly amusing that he got a 'girl name,' and sometimes confuses people because of that).
> 
> I'll update the background to work in Scream, then move him over to the RG shortly.




That's entirely possible 

Anyway, the point is, be creative.  And I know you guys can be.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 26, 2011)

Heh, yeah, that got a bit mixed up there...

My question is:

Right now, Blitz's mother called herself Elektrika, and Blitz did not take over the name (but she does continue her legacy nonetheless), but rather calls herself Blitz.

If you want to have us not only take over the parent's place, but also the same name, then I will change my background accordingly (i.e. Elektrika would have been called Blitz, too, then).

I just need to know. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Insight (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Heh, yeah, that got a bit mixed up there...
> 
> My question is:
> 
> ...




I would prefer that your parent/whatever have the same hero name; it's part of the game concept.  It's not an absolute requirement, though.  If there is some good reason why your character would NOT take the parent's name (for example, if the parent turned villain), that's fine as long as you justify it in your back story.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 26, 2011)

Wrecking ball: That's exactly what I wanted, a way to overcome the PL vs objects so that inertia won't be so easily stopped by simple walls.  
Assuming an ~4 Inch brick wall, it would have Tough 7, for a 'routine' or 'average' result of 17.  In order for it to be destroyed the DC of the check would have to be 17+15=32 Base 15+5(finishing attack)+10(PL)+5(Power Attack)=30.  +2 from the Wrecking ball bonus is exactly what Inertia needs to be able to 'reliably' go through a standard 4" thick brick wall (Or equivalent).

Slam: 
Action: Actually, increased action is page 148 in the 3e handbook.
Side Effect: I was under the impression that 'side effect' was equal in power to the effect, meaning she'd get hit by a str 7 Penetrating attack, not 11. (Still not sure how you got 11, even if she does take full damage counting str that would still only be 10).

I'm starting to think the easiest way to do it would be to make it effectively a 'ranged' attack, having the 'fluff' be that she's charging into them.  Give a few small limiters that they have to be targets she could reach with a movement mode (Leaping/Speed)

*Also: I noticed that making it str based actually costs me MORE than buying a full rank damage effect, and that's not even counting the fact that I'm paying for str, b/c I have to pay full for each extra, but only get back for the flaws points equal to the actual damage rank.  
[sblock=examples]
Inertial Slam: Damage 10, Ranged(10), Multiattack(10), Accurate, Side Effect: If any target successfully resists, Inertia takes damage(-10), Full Round Action(-10) Limiters: Must be able to reach all targets with movement mode(-2) - 9pp
Inertial Slam: Damage 7(Str based), Ranged(10), Multiattack(10), Accurate, Side Effect: If any target successfully resists, Inertia takes damage(-7), Full Round Action(-7) Limiters: Must be able to reach all targets with movement mode(-2) - 12pp

So the Str Based one costs me 3 more points PLUS the 6 points worth of str going to power it... that makes it essentially TWICE as expensive as the other.
[/sblock]
So I think this is what I'm going with.. at least until someone tells me what's wrong with this variant. 
Inertial Slam: Damage 10, Ranged(10), Multiattack(10), Accurate, Side Effect: If any target successfully resists, Inertia takes damage(-10), Full Round Action(-10) Limiter: Must be able to reach all targets with a movement mode(-2) - 9pp


LEGACY: 
Also were you ok with the proposed backstory I had for Inertia?  He's not a 'direct' legacy, meaning his powers differ slightly from his parents, but b/c he had TWO super-powered parents, his power is a mixture of theirs (Brickish super str/toughness and Super-speed)


----------



## Insight (Oct 26, 2011)

Jemal said:


> Slam: Action: Actually, increased action is page 148 in the 3e handbook.




I'm aware of that.  There still isn't any "full round action" in 3rd ed.



> Side Effect: I was under the impression that 'side effect' was equal in power to the effect, meaning she'd get hit by a str 7 Penetrating attack, not 11. (Still not sure how you got 11, even if she does take full damage counting str that would still only be 10).




Here's where the RAW requires some interpretation.  







			
				Side Effect says said:
			
		

> As a general guideline, it should be an effect about the same in value as the effect with this flaw.  So, an effect with a cost of 20 points should have a 20 point side effect.




Thus, by my interpretation, you take the final cost of the power and that's the point value of the side effect.  Another interpretation would be that it's the cost _minus the flaw_, which could certainly be argued (it doesn't make sense that the flaw is lowering the value of itself).  The point here is that the entire thing - damage, area, penetrating - is the effect.  Modifiers change the effect cost but they are part of it.



> I'm starting to think the easiest way to do it would be to make it effectively a 'ranged' attack, having the 'fluff' be that she's charging into them.  Give a few small limiters that they have to be targets she could reach with a movement mode (Leaping/Speed)
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Inertial Slam: Damage 10, Ranged(10), Multiattack(10), Accurate, Side Effect: If any target successfully resists, Inertia takes damage(-10), Full Round Action(-10) Limiter: Must be able to reach all targets with a movement mode(-2) - 9pp




Well, it's OK except for my above explanation about how Side Effect works.  I'm also not sure about that flat -2pp deduction; it seems to me with your sort of speed that it's a moot point, although I suppose flying targets *might* be out of reach (ie, your comment about Leaping).




> LEGACY:
> Also were you ok with the proposed backstory I had for Inertia?  He's not a 'direct' legacy, meaning his powers differ slightly from his parents, but b/c he had TWO super-powered parents, his power is a mixture of theirs (Brickish super str/toughness and Super-speed)




Yes, that should be fine.  I assume they were both in Forever Freedom, right?


----------



## Thanee (Oct 26, 2011)

Insight said:


> I would prefer that your parent/whatever have the same hero name; it's part of the game concept.




Ok, then I will change it accordingly. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Oct 26, 2011)

> I'm aware of that. There still isn't any "full round action" in 3rd ed.



 huh.. didn't know that..  kinda weird after playing in all the other d20 systems that do use it.



> Well, it's OK except for my above explanation about how Side Effect works. I'm also not sure about that flat -2pp deduction; it seems to me with your sort of speed that it's a moot point, although I suppose flying targets *might* be out of reach (ie, your comment about Leaping).



Well, about the flat deduction: It's definitely circumstantial (Explaining why it isn't worth a -1/rank limit), but it's still limiting.  Don't forget that in addition to things outside of her 'reach' for some reason (Obstacles, flight, being on top of a building, shooting through a hole, etc) it also can be stopped/shortened by anything that hampers her movement(I was going to mention Immobilize/Snared, but then remembered she's specifically immune to entrapment or forced movement.. but not hampered movement), or effects that could nullify her super speed.  If you still think it's only worth a flat 1 instead of 2, then I'll bow to your wishes.

As far as Side Effect, I'm not following what you're saying.. I always read it that it's a side effect equal to the effect, not just flat out damage with ranks equal to the cost of the effect before flaws.. A few questions are in order.
A: The way you interpret it, does the side effect count the extras?  Does it count Flaws other than Side Effect?
B: Does the effect have a PL cap like we do? (IE if you decide that it's a 32 point effect, does that mean I get hit by a Rank 32 damage effect, or does it cap at 10 and get applicable/appropriate modifiers such as penetrating/ a linked affliction?
C: How about this for a side effect: Essentially if she hits someone that resists, she actually 'runs into' them, and is stopped short b/c they are able to resist her _almost_ irresistible force.  She ends up in front of them(no save no choice movement (Speed rank 8 Representing her base speed, and ensuring she can reach her destination), and is struck by an affliction that 'knocks her silly/down/out' (Affliction rank X: 1 degree=dazed, 2 degrees = prone, 3 degrees=incapacitaded), and a damage Rank X effect.

IE If it works the way I think it does (It counts the end cost of the power EXCEPT for the side effect flaw itself), the side effect would be worth 20 points(Assuming the movement limiter is reduced to flat 1 from 2).
SO.. Speed 8*Limited: Predetermined destination-1=only worth 4 pp*, leaving 16 points to be divided for Affliction 8/Damage 8?
Seems like a pretty punishing side effect.. Looses further attacks, has forced movement plus two saves, one causing possible damage/dazed/unconscious, and one for dazed/prone/incapacitated.  
Not as bad as "roll a 20 or you're out" though, which is what it'd be with a simple max rank damage effect.

Thoughts?

OR D: Should I just drop the side effect and try to find a way to pay the extra 10 points?


----------



## Insight (Oct 27, 2011)

Jemal said:


> Well, about the flat deduction: It's definitely circumstantial (Explaining why it isn't worth a -1/rank limit), but it's still limiting.  Don't forget that in addition to things outside of her 'reach' for some reason (Obstacles, flight, being on top of a building, shooting through a hole, etc) it also can be stopped/shortened by anything that hampers her movement(I was going to mention Immobilize/Snared, but then remembered she's specifically immune to entrapment or forced movement.. but not hampered movement), or effects that could nullify her super speed.  If you still think it's only worth a flat 1 instead of 2, then I'll bow to your wishes.




The bottom line to any flaw is "does this limit the power?"  If you are putting a flaw on a melee attack and then taking a flaw that requires you to be able to reach them... that's implied as part of it being a melee attack.

Another possibility that occurred to me is to allow Move-by Attack to be ranked.  Each rank (beyond the first) of Move-by Attack allows you to attack one additional target.  This would require the Multi-Attack (Multi-Target) extra.  Obviously, this would cost more points, so that's something to consider.




> A: The way you interpret it, does the side effect count the extras?  Does it count Flaws other than Side Effect?




As I said, the text requires some interpretation, possibly errata (side note -- is there any errata for the Heroes Handbook?)

It says that you take the cost of the effect (meaning everything - base effect, extras, and flaws) and that is the point value of the side effect.  If you read the section on apply extras and flaws, it says that they modify the effect - to me, that means that they are part of the effect and not something separate.  By the same token, extras and flaws definitely apply to effects as part of an array (modifying the "total cost"), so I don't see why it would be any different outside of an array.

Applying it as strictly by RAW as possible, I would say that the Side Effect would be equal in points to the total cost of the effect (that includes the reduction for the Side Effect itself, which seems illogical).  So, if your final cost - base effect, extras, and flaws - is 20pp, the side effect is 20pp.



> B: Does the effect have a PL cap like we do? (IE if you decide that it's a 32 point effect, does that mean I get hit by a Rank 32 damage effect, or does it cap at 10 and get applicable/appropriate modifiers such as penetrating/ a linked affliction?




Theoretically, you would build the Side Effect like an attack power of some kind.  I would say that it probably would be affected by PL limits.  If your character had a 32pp Side Effect, it would need to have several extras and/or be composed of linked effects.



> C: How about this for a side effect: Essentially if she hits someone that resists, she actually 'runs into' them, and is stopped short b/c they are able to resist her _almost_ irresistible force.  She ends up in front of them(no save no choice movement (Speed rank 8 Representing her base speed, and ensuring she can reach her destination), and is struck by an affliction that 'knocks her silly/down/out' (Affliction rank X: 1 degree=dazed, 2 degrees = prone, 3 degrees=incapacitaded), and a damage Rank X effect.
> 
> IE If it works the way I think it does (It counts the end cost of the power EXCEPT for the side effect flaw itself), the side effect would be worth 20 points(Assuming the movement limiter is reduced to flat 1 from 2).
> SO.. Speed 8*Limited: Predetermined destination-1=only worth 4 pp*, leaving 16 points to be divided for Affliction 8/Damage 8?
> ...




Honestly, you are better off choosing another flaw.  This is going to get your character killed / knocked out in just about every combat.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 27, 2011)

Insight said:


> Honestly, you are better off choosing another flaw.  This is going to get your character killed / knocked out in just about every combat.




I have to concur with this. As an attack vs multiple targets chances are with multiple saves some are going to make it. Odds almost guarantee it.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 29, 2011)

statistically I think that's less likely than you think, but it's allready become too much of a pain to try and figure out, so I'll find another way.

I'm actually getting kind of perturbed by this character - I can't get this attack to work like I want it, and that was 99% of the reason I wanted to play him.  If it would be OK for the story, I could just use Optic.. All of his stuff should be at a playable level.  The reason I was leaning towards inertia was b/c of the connection to Ricochet, but Optic's a very easy character to connect to others, and the interim backstory I worked up for him already has him linked to several NPC's.

I'll try to come up with something for Inertia's attack while you think about Optic, and we'll figure something out.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 29, 2011)

You could still look into using the actual Slam Maneuver.

You can move before it, so you can easily set it up with your movement speed, and the straight line for the Charge action shouldn't be a big problem that way.

And no Move-By should also be a fine limit for it (certainly less drastic than that Side Effect). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Insight (Oct 29, 2011)

Jemal said:


> I'll try to come up with something for Inertia's attack while you think about Optic, and we'll figure something out.




I would rather you decide which character you want to play first than me spend time going over Optic and then you decide to use Inertia.

Please make a decision by Monday.  I plan to start the IC thread by then and I need to know which character you're using.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanee - Slam was the first thing I looked at, but as I said before, Using slam as a primary attack is essentially choosing to be fighting offensively as a PL lower AND without the options that a Power or Stat-based attack can give, as well as taking the blow-back from EVERY strike.  It's only half rank, but assuming a Rank 10 damage.. I'd rather take the rank 10 damage every once in a while when my opponent MAKES a save(1 in 4 assuming equivalent PL) than a Rank 5 damage EVERY time I attack someone.  It's an ok option to have, but I couldn't bring myself to rely on it.
EDIT: Also, I'd have to have a higher Speed to get an effective attack with it, and I didn't want Inertia to be that fast.
EDIT 2: OK, I couldn't stop thinking about the stats.. damit, i had to do them..
[sblock=Pointless Number Crunching]
Assuming base PL 10 vs PL 10..
Side Effect: Dmg 10 when someone makes my save: They need to roll a 15+ (30% chance), and then I would make a DC 25 Toughness, needing a 14 to fail (70% chance to fail).  SO, 21% chance to be wounded when hitting someone.
SLAM: Dmg 5 on each attack: DC 20, Needing a 9 to fail (45% chance to fail).

So, the SLAM is more than twice as likely to hurt me.
Sry, I just couldn't get the numbers out of my head, so I had to write'em down.
[/sblock]


Insight - If you're Ok with Optic, I'll just go with him, he should be good to go, and even if he's not he'll need less work than Inertia.


----------



## Insight (Oct 29, 2011)

Jemal said:


> Insight - If you're Ok with Optic, I'll just go with him, he should be good to go, and even if he's not he'll need less work than Inertia.




That should be fine.  I'll have a look at Optic today.  Assuming its mostly OK, I may start the IC today (time permitting).


----------



## Insight (Oct 29, 2011)

Just to put something closer to the most recent posts (this was on page 4 for me...)

Jemal, this is the most recent version of Optic I could find.  This is what I'll be reviewing.



Jemal said:


> First draft Optic for 3e.
> [sblock=Optic 3e]
> Optic - PL 10
> 
> ...




[sblock=Notes]Here are my notes:

1.  This build is 3pp over (153pp).  

2.  You have the Super-Suit with an incorrect cost.  Accurate 5 (5pp) + Enhanced Blast 2 (4pp) + Enhanced Fort +2 (2pp) + Immunity 2 - Visual Affliction effects (2pp) + Protection 6 (6pp) = 19pp, with Removeable (-1:5, so rounded to -4pp), this becomes 15pp, not 12pp.

3.  The total attack bonus for your Blast is +12 and the effect is rank 10, so it is over the PL limit.  You should probably get rid of a few ranks of Accurate somewhere (he has it on both the power itself and the suit).

4.  What is Benefit: Knowledgeable?  It is not listed anywhere in Heroes' Handbook that I can find.  A +1 to all Int skills seems too good for a 1pp advantage.  Please remove unless you can provide a source for this.

5.  Expertise: Eidetic Memory doesn't make sense to me.  Eidetic Memory is an advantage, not a skill.  So Optic is the world's foremost authority on memory?  This should probably be changed to Expertise: Science or something along those lines.

6.  I'd like to see a background / origin to explain this character.  I get the idea that he has an eye blast (a la Cyclops) and I sorta understand the whole "enhanced metabolism" thing, but his max PL skills (especially Insight) don't seem to fit.  Also, all of his defenses are maxed.  Not usually a problem, but, is he some kind of super-scientist/martial arts expert?  Also, he needs some ties to the former Optic from Forever Freedom.  Need complications, too.[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 29, 2011)

Slam's circumstance modifier to damage is actually applied _after_ PL caps. So for example a balanced +10 to hit with a 10 speed will be +8 to hit (-2 from the charge) and up to +12 damage.

Also one could take a tip from Tank shells or Rocket Launchers built in the core rules and apply an area effect to ranks of a targeted attack.

Say this for a 3 str and a 8 fighting?

*Strength Based Strike 7* [Accurate, Line Area x2 on 7 damage, Only used for Charge Attacks; 15pp]

Would do a +8 hit attack +12 damage on a full slam. Does 7 area damage up to 60 feet to those in his "wake" (line area). That way you only roll one toughness for hitting someone as opposed to everyone who made a toughness save in the area. Plus you could do it on just a charge giving you more options to deal damage if wounded and not wanting to risk hurting yourself further.


----------



## Insight (Oct 29, 2011)

The IC Thread is now up!

I'm just getting started on it, though, so please don't post yet.  The first part of it is going to be a little involved (you'll see why when you check out the thread).  I should have it to where you guys can post by Sunday or Monday (time permitting).  You'll know when you can act when you see your character names mentioned.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 29, 2011)

Revised. Corrected costs of arrays to reflect correct usage of Removable flaw. Background updated so that Matrix was original member of Forever Freedom.

Echo
PL 10/150

*ABILITIES*:
STRENGTH 0 STAMINA 2 AGILITY 2 DEXTERITY 4 FIGHTING 0 INTELLECT 10 AWARENESS 5 PRESENCE 0

*SKILLS*:
Expertise: Science 5 (+15), Investigation 5 (+15), Perception 5 (+10), Technology 5 (+15), Vehicles 6 (+10)

*ADVANTAGES*: 
Ranged Attacks (4), Inventor, Eidetic Memory, Attractive 1, Precise Shot, Improvised Tools, Well Informed, Improved Initiative, Fearless

*POWERS*: 
Mark IV Omniblaster (Easily Removable, -12); 23
- 10mm Micro-minigun - Ranged Damage +10 (Multiattack, PF Accurate); 31pp
- Variable Laser - Ranged Damage +10 (Penetrating 8, PF Accurate, PF Variable Descriptor 2 (any EM wavelength)); 1pp
- Gyrojet - Ranged Damage +10 (Burst Area, PF Homing); 1pp
- Gas grenade launcher - Ranged Affliction +10 (Cloud Area, Fort save, PF Subtle 1); 1pp
- Laser-Taser - Ranged Affliction +10 (Concentration, Will save, PF Accurate 1); 1pp

Reconfigurable Hazardous Encounter Suit (Removable, -4); 21
- Armor plating - Protection +8 (Impervious 10, Dynamic), 19pp
- Myomer muscle overlay - Enhanced Strength +9 (Dynamic), 2pp
- Electrodynamic turbines - Flight +9 (Dynamic), 2pp
- Life support systems - Immunity (Cold, Heat, Radiation, High Pressure, Vacuum, Suffocation, Sensory Afflictions) (Dynamic), 2pp

Nano-cybernetic upgrades 18pp
Immunity +4 (Nanotech, Disease, Poison) 4pp
Quickness +4 (Mental Only; .5pp/rnk) 2pp
Comprehend +2 (Machines), 4pp
Communication +1 (Radio, PF Rapid; 4pp/rnk) 5pp
Super Sense: +2 (Radio, Low Light Vision) 2pp
Regeneration +1, 1pp

*OFFENSE*:
Initiative +4
Close Attack +0
Ranged Attack +8

*DEFENSES*:
Dodge +8 [DC18] Parry +4 [DC14]
Toughness +2 (10), Fortitude +7, Will +7

*COMPLICATIONS*:
*Mentor*: Echo's "father" is still very involved in her life...perhaps overly so.

*By The Book*: Echo takes rules very seriously and can be overly rigorous in their application and interpretation.

*The Electronic Girl*: Because of the technology paralleling her nervous system, Echo is susceptible to electric pulses and attacks, which can cause her to temporarily overload.

[sblock=Background]Matrix was one of the founding members of Freedom Forever, a successful supergroup. He was a robot, an actual artificial intelligence, albeit one from a different planet. Stranded on Earth by the crash of his craft, Matrix chose to adapt his purpose; the pursuit and apprehension of criminal beings, to his new home.

After awhile Freedom Forever was joined by another member...a human mutant with powers to mentally interface with and communicate with machines, as well as uncanny intelligence and fast mental processing. Going by the name Wire, she lent the stoic Matrix some much-needed social savvy and street smarts, along with being able to repair him and even work in a few upgrades despite the high technology level of his systems.

Wire was ultimately, tragically, killed in a high intensity battle with agents of TURMOIL. Matrix sustained damage as well, to the point where he was forced to copy his program into the only other computer on Earth that could hold him; the experimental prototype supercomputer used by Freedom Forever in their headquarters. Unable to repair his advanced body, Matrix became the intelligence in control of the headquarter's systems and defenses. 

Despite lacking human emotions, Matrix gradually became aware that it 'missed' Wire. The 'feeling' grew until Matrix decided to take action. Without the knowledge of the rest of the team, it used the maintenance robots and the automated workshop to make some new equipment in the lab...which was largely unused since Wire's death. With the DNA records on file, Matrix was able to create a clone of Wire, and allow it to grow in an artificial womb until old enough to live on its own.

The baby was raised by an AI with a few relatively primitive robots under its control in an annex of the base laboratory, and subjected to a few 'enhancements' of Matrix's own design as she grew. The AI named her 'Echo,' in reference to how she was meant to be a recreation of Wire. She shared Wire's formidable intellect, and gift with machines, from early on. Matrix educated her intensely, in both hard sciences and ethics, but the AI never quite knew what to do with her emotions, and so it chose to ignore them. 

There was a relatively brief tense moment when the rest of the team became aware of Echo, and realized what Matrix had done...some felt that the AI had compromised their trust by not telling them, especially since cloning a human was illegal. Others felt that Matrix's relationship with Wire was more complex and more emotional than they'd realized, and were willing to forgive Matrix. Either way, it was fait accomplit; Echo was there and wasn't going away. In the end she was allowed to stay under the tutelage of her father, though she began attending public school as well.

Now a young woman, Echo has followed her 'father's footsteps as best she can as a member of Forever Freedom.[/sblock]

Abilities 46 + Skills 13 (26 ranks) + Advantages 12 + Powers 62 + Defenses 17 = 150 / 150


----------



## Jemal (Oct 30, 2011)

Actually have an updated working on I was working but never posted b/c we started talking about Inertia.  It's at the end of this post,  I'll answer your concerns about the other draft first:  



> 2. You have the Super-Suit with an incorrect cost. Accurate 5 (5pp) + Enhanced Blast 2 (4pp) + Enhanced Fort +2 (2pp) + Immunity 2 - Visual Affliction effects (2pp) + Protection 6 (6pp) = 19pp, with Removeable (-1:5, so rounded to -4pp), this becomes 15pp, not 12pp.



Super Suit(Removable): Total 15pp=12pp
Suit: Protection 6(6), Enhanced Traits: Fort+2(2)
Helmet/Visor: Immunity: Visual afflictions(2), Enhanced Blast 2, Accurate(5) 

6 protection + 2 fort + 2 immunity + 5 Blast = 15, 4/5 of 15 is 12.  I think you thougth Enhanced blast 2, Accurate(5) was two different things - I should've used a colon not a coma .  the 5 is the total cost of the ENhanced blast 2(4) with Accurate(1)
Either way is fixed in new version.


> 3. The total attack bonus for your Blast is +12 and the effect is rank 10, so it is over the PL limit. You should probably get rid of a few ranks of Accurate somewhere (he has it on both the power itself and the suit).



I count 6 from skills/Fgt, +2 from accurate on Blast, +2 from accurate on visor = +10 atk.  
And on the new one it's +4(skill) +2(dex) +2(accurate blast) +2(Accurate visor) = 10, so same thing. 



> 4. What is Benefit: Knowledgeable? It is not listed anywhere in Heroes' Handbook that I can find. A +1 to all Int skills seems too good for a 1pp advantage. Please remove unless you can provide a source for this.



It's a benefit I was proposing, it's 1pp for +1 to int based skills.. half the cost of actually increasing int, but only gets part of the benefit, so I figured I'd just make it a benefit for flavour.  If you don't like it I'll just up his int, i guess.


> 5. Expertise: Eidetic Memory doesn't make sense to me. Eidetic Memory is an advantage, not a skill. So Optic is the world's foremost authority on memory? This should probably be changed to Expertise: Science or something along those lines.



It's not a skill, that's just me noting that Eidetic Memory allows you to make Expertise checks as if you were trained, and so that's his check on any Expertise skill he uses Eidetic Memory for.



> 6. I'd like to see a background / origin to explain this character. I get the idea that he has an eye blast (a la Cyclops) and I sorta understand the whole "enhanced metabolism" thing, but his max PL skills (especially Insight) don't seem to fit. Also, all of his defenses are maxed. Not usually a problem, but, is he some kind of super-scientist/martial arts expert? Also, he needs some ties to the former Optic from Forever Freedom. Need complications, too.



I met his defensive PL Caps b/c that's just how you do it in M&M, I can't bring myself to play an underpowered character unless it's something everybody has to do, or is a part of the character concept.  If you're looking for some IC 'reason' as to why he's as good as other heroes, then here goes: 
My original concept for him (minus the super powers) is akin to Arnold Schwarzenegger's character from Twins.. He's like a paragon of humanity in great condition(Strong, fast, smart).  More appropriately, I supposed, would be to compare him to Bruce Wayne/Batman.  He's been fighting as a super hero for years, trained specifically for it in his youth (batman-esque rich guy), and has mutant super powers on top of that.

He only has two skills near max - Insight and perception, all the rest are down around 10.  Since Optic's primary core is based around Seeing/Noticing/Knowing things, these two seemed important to who he is.

As to ties, I'd actually had his Mother being part of the group, and he took her place, though his powers were different (A common occurence among second generation mutants).  If he _must_ have the same powers as his parent, then I'll just have to swap her powers from 'mr fantastic' to 'optic sr'.  It's not much of a change, just thematic.


Also on another note, I dropped most of Optic's 'tertiary' abilities b/c I didn't feel they made sense in this game - EX: Benefits(Status/wealth), Contacts, Connected, Well Informed.  
I also had a Datalink power in the 2e version that allowed Optic to remote-access computer systems, but I removed it b/c I didn't know if it fit in this campaign.
Would any of that stuff make sense to put back in, or was I wise to remove it considering the setting?

EDIT: Final question for now - I think I asked you about an 'advanced assessment' feature/benefit/advantage earlier, but can't remember.   Basically what I want is an.. advanced version of the Assessment power.  Possibly more detailed info, or extra info (Maybe giving Damage/Toughness in addition to Attack/Defense/?)  Would that be something we can do?  I liked the thought of it b/c it fits in with his shtick of seeing/knowing.

[sblock=Optic New draft]
Optic - PL 10

Abilities:  48 pp
STR	2
STA	3
DEX	2
AGI	3
FGT	2
INT	4 
AWE	6
PRE	2

Offenses: 
Initiative: +7 (3 agi +4 Feat)
Melee Attack: +2 (2 fgt)
Ranged Attack: +6 (2 dex +4 Skill)
Specific Attacks: 
Eye Blast: +8, DC 22
Visor Blast: +10, DC 25

Defenses: (23 pp)
Dodge: +10 (7 base +3 agi)
Parry: +10 (8 base +2 fgt)
Toughness: +10 (3 sta +7 protection)
Fort +10 (4 base +3 sta +3 enhanced)
Will +10 (4 base +6 awe)

Skills: (48 ranks = 24 pp)
Expertise: Eidetic Memory +10 (+4 Int +6 Feat)
Insight +18 (12 ranks +6 awe)
Investigation +10 (5 ranks +4 int +1 Feat)
Perception +20 (14 ranks +6 awe)
Persuasion +10 (8 ranks +2 pre)
Technology +10 (5 ranks +4 int +1 Feat)
Ranged Combat: Eye Blast +6 (4 ranks +2 dex)

Advantages: 6
Accurate Attack, Assessment, Benefit: Knowledgable(+1 Int checks), Eidetic Memory, Power Attack, Uncanny Dodge

Powers: 49
Enhanced Metabolism: Speed 1, Quickness 1, Regeneration 1, Imp. Init - 4pp
Eye Blast: Damage 7, Ranged (Precise, Accurate) - 16 pp
Super Sight: Analytical 2(All sight type), Counters Illusion(2), Extended 2(x100), Infravision, Rapid (x10), Tracking, Darkvision(2)*Noticeable=1*, Microscopic Vision 3(DNA)*Noticeable, Distracting=1*, Penetrates Concealment(4: Xray vision)*Noticeable, Distracting=1* - 12 pp
Feature: Record/Playback - 1pp

Super Suit(Removable): Protection 7(7), Enhanced Traits: Fort+3(3) - 8 pp
Helmet/Visor: Immunity: Visual afflictions(2), Enhanced Blast 3: Accurate(7), Feature: Advanced Assessment(1) - 8pp

Complications: 
Motivation: Responsibility - Optic has known since he was a child that his privileged upbringing and special powers came with a price, that it was his responsibility to help those less fortunate than himself.
Rivalry/Enemy: Turmoil(See info)
Weakness: Sonic - As out of place as it may seem for a Vision-based hero, all of Optic's senses are enhanced, and his hearing is particularily sensitive, though he has less 'control' over it.

COST:  48 Abilities + 24 Skills + 6 Advantages + 49 Powers + 23 Defenses = 150/150

Info: 
The 28 year old Jack Carson is near the peak of human perfection.. Strong, fast, healthy, smart, charming.  He's a well-known, respected, and admired businessman with contacts everywhere, The vice president of Op-Tec, a company that specializes in fiber-optics and computer technology, specifically with regards to Military contracts.  He has been involved in numerous athletic competitions.  He's also not entirely Human... Jack Carson is, in his off-time, the mutant super-hero known as Optic.
Optic has been fighting crime in one form or another for over a decade.  He's a 2nd generation mutant and super hero, son of Bendy-Girl(Deceased) and a computer technician named William Carson(Retired Businessman, founder of Op-Tec).  With his current status and contacts in the company his father built, he was able to gain access to an experimental super-suit of very light-weight material, and a custom-made visor which enhances his allready impressive array of eye powers.  For the past several years, he's been splitting his time between helping to run the company alongside his older sister (Claren, no known mutation) and using a combination of his skills, mutant super powers, and enhanced technology to fight terrorists, super-villains, and general all-around bad guys.

Optic is somewhat stiff and scientific in his approach, with a tendency to do things methodically and overthink things, though he has been known to have the occasional flair for the dramatic.

In his long career, Optic has had many encounters with other super-powered beings. He has had repeated contact with Avatu to discuss Technological advances, gaining the aliens advanced insight into his designs, and helping Avatu acclimate to earth. Optic is also one of the few 'good guys' who trusts the Atomic League. As a scientist, he understands their powers, and is untainted by the common public distrust of things nuclear, He has on occasion worked with them to detect and contain radioactive problems.

His primary enemies would have to be the members of Turmoil. He is disturbed by Obsidian's unexplainable powers, disdainful of The Claw's misuse of advanced technology, and distrustful of the Golem(He doesn't understand Magic). Turmoil members Midnight Shadow and Red-eye also seem to dislike him, Shadow because he so often sees through her powers, and Red-eye because of some silly competition over the whole 'eye' thing.

He has also defeated Assault and Battery solo, using his superior intellect and tactics to overcome the powerful duo by separating them and even managing to arrest Assault, though he was broken out by his partner Battery a few months later.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Oct 30, 2011)

*Note to anybody who may be writing a response at this time: I edited the last post a few times, so it will have changed between its original posting and this (Yes I know it says 'edited at' under the bottom, but people tend to notice new posts easier than the 'edited' section, so figured I'd give a heads-up).


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 30, 2011)

> EDIT: Final question for now - I think I asked you about an 'advanced assessment' feature/benefit/advantage earlier, but can't remember. Basically what I want is an.. advanced version of the Assessment power. Possibly more detailed info, or extra info (Maybe giving Damage/Toughness in addition to Attack/Defense/?) Would that be something we can do? I liked the thought of it b/c it fits in with his shtick of seeing/knowing.




Sounds like an Analytical Sense Power?


----------



## Insight (Nov 1, 2011)

The IC process is taking a little longer than I anticipated.  You guys should be able to post soon!  Only one more "comic" to post and then it's Forever Freedom time!


----------



## Insight (Nov 2, 2011)

The IC thread is ready for you guys to post!  Enjoy!


----------



## Thanee (Nov 2, 2011)

Sweet! 

Will read up what is new and post later today. 

Bye
Thanee

P.S. Who is "kiamiiulokoawither"? Some invisible Sidekick of yours?


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 2, 2011)

I think it is just one of the new semi-coherent spams. BTW, the Visitor asked Blitz a question.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 2, 2011)

Yep, I am writing my post just now.

And while reading Insight's posts, I also saw, that the line is taken right out of there, so yeah, probably some sort of spam bot. I wondered mostly, because it was so precisely in context, even though a little weird.


[MENTION=11437]Insight[/MENTION]: Could you move the enhanced NPC-Roster (this one here) to the RG as well? Just add it to the first post, I guess. That would be useful to make it a bit easier to find. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Insight (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Yep, I am writing my post just now.
> 
> And while reading Insight's posts, I also saw, that the line is taken right out of there, so yeah, probably some sort of spam bot. I wondered mostly, because it was so precisely in context, even though a little weird.
> 
> ...




Good idea.  You will probably be seeing these NPCs quite a bit.  They've been added.


----------



## Insight (Nov 2, 2011)

BTW, you guys do NOT need to continue with the format that I used in the IC thread; I will use that to introduce new "issues", but your posts should be in the normal text format.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank goodness. 

Also, for simplicity sake, can we assume that we have some kind of vehicle we use to move rapidly as a group? A Forever-mobile, or Freedom-Jet or something?

Otherwise things get kind of weird, with everyone arriving spread out over a half hour or so.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 2, 2011)

Insight said:


> BTW, you guys do NOT need to continue with the format that I used in the IC thread...




Figured as much. 

The "comic book panel format" for the "cutscenes" is a nice touch! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Insight (Nov 2, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Thank goodness.
> 
> Also, for simplicity sake, can we assume that we have some kind of vehicle we use to move rapidly as a group? A Forever-mobile, or Freedom-Jet or something?
> 
> Otherwise things get kind of weird, with everyone arriving spread out over a half hour or so.




Forever Freedom has a headquarters and a vehicle that can be used without any of you guys spending pp.  There's a good reason for this (extra brownie points if you can figure out why...)

You guys can feel free to name the vehicle if you want.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 2, 2011)

Insight said:


> Forever Freedom has a headquarters and a vehicle that can be used without any of you guys spending pp.  There's a good reason for this (extra brownie points if you can figure out why...)




"We are not in Kansas anymore" 

Speaking of Kansas (City) ... how far is it from where we are?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Insight (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanee said:


> "We are not in Kansas anymore"
> 
> Speaking of Kansas (City) ... how far is it from where we are?
> 
> ...




Hmm, that's a good question.  I was planning to have FF based in Chicago.  So, it would be 510 Miles (probably 10 minutes in the unnamed jet).


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 2, 2011)

Insight said:


> Forever Freedom has a headquarters and a vehicle that can be used without any of you guys spending pp.  There's a good reason for this (extra brownie points if you can figure out why...)
> 
> You guys can feel free to name the vehicle if you want.



Same answer as Thanee.

Only one of us flies slower than a Jumbo Jet, so I wasn't sure we would have a jet as a group.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 2, 2011)

Ok, after consulting the magic table, Blitz will need a ½ second to get there... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Insight (Nov 2, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Same answer as Thanee.
> 
> Only one of us flies slower than a Jumbo Jet, so I wasn't sure we would have a jet as a group.




The jet also goes into Low Earth Orbit and has life support stuff.  Normally, you might not use it a whole lot.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 2, 2011)

Well...Echo uses it. 

...

Although, looking again, if she turns down most of her other systems and pours it all into Flight, she can go purty fast...


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Ok, after consulting the magic table, Blitz will need a ½ second to get there...
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Maybe a whole second for navigating traffic.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 2, 2011)

So anything to say about the new Optic draft, Insight? 

Also, RE: Advanced Assessment: 


hero4hire said:


> Sounds like an Analytical Sense Power?



If I could get that I'd take it.
Insight, any thoughts about it?

Also sorry I haven't posted, end of month busy for me.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 2, 2011)

LOL Jemal totally ninja'd me in the IC.


----------



## Insight (Nov 2, 2011)

Jemal said:


> So anything to say about the new Optic draft, Insight?
> 
> Also, RE: Advanced Assessment:
> 
> ...




To make this easier, I will allow Assessment as a ranked advantage.  Each rank beyond the first gives you a +4 bonus for the purpose of overcoming the target's Deception check.  In essence, this will allow you to learn one additional attack or defense bonus per rank (or certainly have a very good chance to do so).  5 ranks max (+16 to the check) sounds reasonable.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 3, 2011)

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]: Don't forget, it is a matter of _seconds_ my posts happen in. Maybe two rounds. You are probably still on your way to the jet hangar at the HQ at that time. 

I just figured, that it might take a moment to actually find the anomaly, as we probably do not know every city inside out.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 3, 2011)

Yep. I'm assuming in my post that you're already there. Echo's just asking for confirmation since she can't actually -see- you from inside the jet. That's all. 

Basically I'm trying to re-synchronize our different timestreams.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 3, 2011)

However, you would probably get a call from us a long time before you arrived (once Insight gives us some more details)... it would be kinda silly to post something about that now, however. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 3, 2011)

lol...it's just that we're already making rolls to analyze the thing, so we can't very well say we're still en route. 

Lets just say Blitz was so stunned by the thing she forgot to call in...or something. Maybe there's interference on the comms. Whatever it takes to get everyone on the same page without retcons.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 3, 2011)

So I just realized what an awesome team Nightengale and Optic are gonna be.. Super Hearing/Sonic powers + Super-vision/Eye powers?


----------



## jkason (Nov 3, 2011)

Jemal said:


> So I just realized what an awesome team Nightengale and Optic are gonna be.. Super Hearing/Sonic powers + Super-vision/Eye powers?




I suspect Optic's visual acuity is probably better than Nightengale's (I think I may have underpowered his super-hearing by foregoing the Analytical upgrade and spending so little on Notice), but it is a nice synergy with the two primary senses.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 3, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> lol...it's just that we're already making rolls to analyze the thing, so we can't very well say we're still en route.




That is what I meant.

It would be silly to post a call explaining to you what we have found while you are still en-route, when you have arrived already IC. 



> Maybe there's interference on the comms.




I actually thought about posting something like that... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Insight (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanee said:


> [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]: Don't forget, it is a matter of _seconds_ my posts happen in. Maybe two rounds. You are probably still on your way to the jet hangar at the HQ at that time.
> 
> I just figured, that it might take a moment to actually find the anomaly, as we probably do not know every city inside out.
> 
> ...




Blitz and Velocity have 10-15 minutes to screw around at Kessler Park once they find it.  At that point, the rest of the team will arrive.  If it would be easier on the rest of you, assuming Thanee doesn't want to have Blitz interact with the rest of the NPCs on site, we can just move things forward to the point where you are all together again.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 3, 2011)

That's what I would say, as it is the easiest. Unless there are some _really_ pressing issues, which absolutely cannot wait, then we would, obviously, do something about it (if we can), but I suppose we can wait the 15 mins before meeting with Omen and his friends. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 3, 2011)

I am going away for a wedding tomorrow and _probably_ will not be able to post much until late Sunday early Monday (est). If I can  get online I will but you know how that goes...


----------



## Insight (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanee said:


> That's what I would say, as it is the easiest. Unless there are some _really_ pressing issues, which absolutely cannot wait, then we would, obviously, do something about it (if we can), but I suppose we can wait the 15 mins before meeting with Omen and his friends.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Fine with me.  I just wanted to make sure Blitz got the opportunity before we moved forward.

EVERYONE -

Poof!  You are all in Kessler Park.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 4, 2011)

Are the NPCs mentioned in your 'Panel' posts still present?

Shall we make another science roll as we get closer?


----------



## Insight (Nov 4, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Are the NPCs mentioned in your 'Panel' posts still present?




Yes.  The ones I mentioned in the prior "issues" being in the park are still there.  In addition, more NPC are there (I have alluded to there being "other people" near the energy field). 



> Shall we make another science roll as we get closer?




You're not going to learn anything else about the field with your skill checks and instruments.  Perhaps the other NPCs know something.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 4, 2011)

So Insight aside from the Ranked Assessment, anything else about Optic?  Specifically, need an answer on Knowledgeable 



Jemal said:


> Knowledgeable:
> It's a benefit I was proposing, it's 1pp for +1 to int based skills.. half the cost of actually increasing int, but only gets part of the benefit, so I figured I'd just make it a benefit for flavour.  If you don't like it I'll just up his int, i guess.




And what's your take on the background info and other abilities I asked about?



> As to ties, I'd actually had his Mother being part of the group, and he took her place, though his powers were different (A common occurence among second generation mutants).  If he _must_ have the same powers as his parent, then I'll just have to swap her powers from 'mr fantastic' to 'optic sr'.  It's not much of a change, just thematic.
> 
> 
> Also on another note, I dropped most of Optic's 'tertiary' abilities b/c I didn't feel they made sense in this game - EX: Benefits(Status/wealth), Contacts, Connected, Well Informed.
> ...




Once I know, I'll finish the necessary changes and post him to the RG.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 4, 2011)

Echo has that remote-access thing too, so I'll share how I modelled it.

Basically I took Comprehension: Machines so she could directly communicate with anything electronic, then I took a rank of Radio-based Communication with the Rapid power feat. It matches up with her Mental-only Quickness.

As I understand the rules, this will let her connect with and interact with any device that either has wireless access or is connected to a wireless network.

There's no longer a way, that I can see, to take control of devices that are not equipped to receive Communication, however, save perhaps Move Object with Precise to manually operate them at range.


----------



## Insight (Nov 4, 2011)

Jemal said:


> So Insight aside from the Ranked Assessment, anything else about Optic?  Specifically, need an answer on Knowledgeable




I'm going to vote no on this idea.  Int is pretty much ONLY used for skills, so it would be like buying INT cheaper than you should.





> And what's your take on the background info and other abilities I asked about]




I prefer that the characters are more focused around a concept and not "catch-all" characters without much focus.  The background info is fine on the face of it, but I would like a little more information.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 4, 2011)

Insight said:


> I'm going to vote no on this idea.  Int is pretty much ONLY used for skills, so it would be like buying INT cheaper than you should.



K.


> I prefer that the characters are more focused around a concept and not "catch-all" characters without much focus.  The background info is fine on the face of it, but I would like a little more information.



not sure how it lacked focus, the benefits/contacts/etc were all based around him being a wealthy and connected business man, and the Datalink was just a function of the advanced technology he uses.
If you don't think they're a good fit with the campaign though, no problems.

As for background, what did you want more info on?


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 7, 2011)

Back home now. Will try to catch up when I can.


----------



## Insight (Nov 11, 2011)

I've been unexpectedly away for the past five days.  I will try to catch up today and over the weekend as warranted.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 18, 2011)

Currently have no computer at work (which is where I do the majority of my posting) my new one is on order.


----------



## Insight (Nov 24, 2011)

Just got back and able to post.  I'll update today where possible.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 25, 2011)

I no longer have access to a working computer and am leaving for Orlando to get married tomorrow and will be gone two weeks. When I come back I hope to remedy my computer woes.


----------



## Insight (Nov 25, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> I no longer have access to a working computer and am leaving for Orlando to get married tomorrow and will be gone two weeks. When I come back I hope to remedy my computer woes.




Well, CONGRATS!

I'll NPC your character until you can get things squared away.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 25, 2011)

Congratulations! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 27, 2011)

Congratulations! 

Nice Honeymoon


----------



## jkason (Nov 29, 2011)

Late to the party, but add my congrats, as well.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 30, 2011)

This site could be of interest if you have to post without your books around:

d20herosrd


----------



## Thanee (Nov 30, 2011)

Haha, I just came here to post the same thing (d20herosrd). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif (Dec 7, 2011)

Hear ye, hear ye!  Insight has asked me to let the players in his various games know that he is experiencing "medical concerns" and will be otherwise occupied for a little while.  He hopes to be back by the end of the week.  Here's hoping for smooth sailing for him, and no further complications of any sort.   Thank you for your attention, and we now return you to your regular programming.


----------



## Insight (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm as back as I can be.  I'll get the IC thread updated by tomorrow (Saturday).


----------



## Insight (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello all,

I have been very sick for the past few weeks and have been unable to update this game.  I'm just now getting back into the swing of things and hope to be able to get this game back on track soon.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 30, 2011)

Welcome back and get well soon.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 4, 2012)

Well they say humour helps, so i guess it was lucky timing for me since I've been busy for the last week or two anyways.  

Seriously though, hope you're feeling better, and I'm back now too.


----------



## Insight (Jan 12, 2012)

Fair warning - 

There is a chance I may have to end this game.  If you have seen my other recent posts to PBP games I've been involved with, my time here on EN World is becoming rather limited and I am trying to decide how much I should cut back.  I have already bowed out of all of the games I was playing in and now I am trying to decide which of the games I'm running should continue.  I will try to make a decision by this weekend.

Thanks


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 12, 2012)

I hope you will keep this game. Supers games are already rare here.


----------



## Insight (Jan 14, 2012)

All - 

I have decided to continue this game.  I really like the concept and I really like M&M, so it seems that I have enough latent interest to keep this going.  I will warn, however, that there may be periods when the game may seem like it is stalled.  Please be assured that I will give some sort of notice if I anticipate a prolonged absence.

I'll post some updates today in the IC thread.

Thanks for bearing with me.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 14, 2012)

Great! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 14, 2012)

Great news!


----------



## Insight (Jan 29, 2012)

Quick note -

The "Prelude" has concluded.  Feel free to post in that thread if you wish, but IC discussions should probably wait until I post the new IC thread, which will be entitled, "SECRET WARS, Issue #1".  I'll post a link here shortly once I've created the new thread.

Thanks for sticking with this everyone!


----------



## Thanee (Jan 29, 2012)

Looking forward to it! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 29, 2012)

Me too.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 30, 2012)

Yee!


----------



## Insight (Feb 11, 2012)

Secret Wars, Issue #1 is now available!

Also, I have awarded each PC 1pp for surviving the "Prelude".


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks!

I would like to use the 1 PP to add this to the Xenobiology Array

• [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Invulnerability: *[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Impervious Toughness 14, Immunity 5 (critical hits, Sensory Afflictions (half)) • [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_1 point_[/FONT]

all sustained.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 12, 2012)

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Insight (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi guys and gals,

This game seems to have stalled.  Are you guys waiting on me to do something?  From my perspective, it doesn't seem like you have consensus on a course of action.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 4, 2012)

I was waiting on a response to my 30 perception check.. i'm pretty sure the 2 and 7 expertise checks didn't do anything for me.
And I'm fairly certain nobody's going to argue when Optic & Echo - Two brilliant scientists - say "lets get away from this volcano"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 5, 2012)

I thought we'd all agreed to go to the village?


----------



## Thanee (Mar 5, 2012)

At least now, we did. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Insight (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello everyone,

In case you're wondering at the delays in this game, I've been on vacation for the past week.

I'm also finding that I have less and less time to spend on EN World, which, as an unfortunate side effect, means that I have less time to update PbP games.

I'll do the best I can to keep this game afloat, but please realize that it may not get updated more than once a week.

Thanks


----------



## Jemal (Apr 8, 2012)

Yeah I'm in pretty much the same boat, not as much time for ENWorld as I'd like , but I'll still keep trying.


----------



## Insight (May 30, 2012)

Guys,

I think I should suspend this game.  There's been no updates in 10 days and I realize that there's been a holiday in there, but there just doesn't seem to be a whole lot of interest (myself included) in continuing this.

I'm leaning towards starting a new game soon (not M&M related) and you are all welcome to participate if you wish.


----------



## Shayuri (May 30, 2012)

Hragh...

It's not lack of interest on my part...but if you yourself aren't interested, then yeah, best not belabor it. No game survives the failure of GM interest. 

And in fairness, posting has been slow among all PC's too...

Well, I'll look forward to seeing what you have in mind.


----------



## Insight (May 30, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> Hragh...
> 
> It's not lack of interest on my part...but if you yourself aren't interested, then yeah, best not belabor it. No game survives the failure of GM interest.
> 
> ...




Honestly, the game has been dragging for a while.  I don't know whose fault it is, if that even matters.  Sometimes, these games just go by the wayside.  It's just part of the PBP world.

I'm considering starting an AD&D PBP (with some house rules) shortly.  I need to decide if it's something I really want to do.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 31, 2012)

Sorry to see this go, but I totally understand your reasons.

---

What about not true AD&D, but a free retroclone? Easier accessible online (pdf) and easier to acquire (not searching the basement). I would be up for it in any case, if the adventure you run will have a similar old school feel


----------



## Thanee (May 31, 2012)

Yep, the game has never really got to speed for some reason. A shame, but I guess it is the right decision.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Jun 5, 2012)

That sucks as there isn't really much M&M going on here, but I concur with the assessment.  We've got a good group of players/GM, the game just isn't seeming to take off.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2012)

Reminds me of my own game... still waiting for a post from everyone but Voda Vosa.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 5, 2012)

i posted, wd.


----------



## Insight (Jun 5, 2012)

Jemal said:


> That sucks as there isn't really much M&M going on here, but I concur with the assessment.  We've got a good group of players/GM, the game just isn't seeming to take off.




I think this game was a good idea (if I say so myself  ), but it lacked focus.  In order for a PBP game to sustain itself, it really need to be fairly tightly focused.

if I was to try another M&M game, it would have to be of a much more short-term design.


----------



## Insight (Jun 5, 2012)

Given the lack of M&M games here (not to say that there aren't _any_, but certainly few), I could be convinced to revitalize the idea of running something.  It would have to be something more sharply focused, along the lines of an adventure as opposed to a full campaign.  If the adventure were to go well, perhaps continuing on to a campaign (or at least, another adventure) might be warranted.

I think I'd be tempted to run something set in Freedom City, so that I wouldn't have to create a setting.  NPCs would mostly be done for me, although I guess I would have to 3e them.  Or Emerald City, although I don't really have much of that material.

I'll have to think about it.  I really do enjoy superhero gaming.  I just have to find a way to make it work for me in the PBP format.

EDIT: I see that Green Ronin is going to release Emerald City as a setting [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Mutants-Masterminds-RPG-Emerald-Campaign/dp/193454745X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1338919473&sr=8-1]Amazon Listing[/ame].  I'll have to take a look at it.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 5, 2012)

Superhero games DO seem to have unique challenges in PBP. I have yet to see a single one get very far. I'm not sure why that is!

I'd love to try again though.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> Superhero games DO seem to have unique challenges in PBP. I have yet to see a single one get very far. I'm not sure why that is!
> 
> I'd love to try again though.



Well, I finished one here:
Gotham Squires (M&M 2nd) RG IC OOC

The adventure was my idea, but for the setting I combined Freedom City and DC.

Insight, do you have the DCA book or the "setting free" core book for 3e? If you have the former, DC would also be an option, with major characters already included in the book. But I also like the freedomverse


----------



## Insight (Jun 6, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> Insight, do you have the DCA book or the "setting free" core book for 3e? If you have the former, DC would also be an option, with major characters already included in the book. But I also like the freedomverse




For 3E, all I own right now is the "Hero's Handbook".  I have a ton of stuff for 2E (Including Freedom City).  I see that GR has started an "adventure path" for Emerald City, so that's kinda tempting to run.  Especially with the setting book coming out next month.

I might be tempted to run "Emerald City Knights", but I'd like to read through the first installment before committing to anything.

BTW, have any of you purchased these "Power Profile" or "Threat Report" offerings?  I'd like to know more about them.


----------



## Insight (Jun 6, 2012)

So, apparently, GR has released a "Prologue" for the "Emerald City Knights" adventure path.  It's downloadable free of charge, making it a sort of gateway drug adventure for the new series.  This is tres cool because now I can read through it without having to pay a darn thing!  

This is exactly the sort of thing I'd like to try out here.  In fact, I think someone tried to run this a while back - another game that fizzled and died, unfortunately.  But I've got more backbone than that.  I'd like to run a group through this.

More to come.


----------



## Insight (Jun 6, 2012)

Check this out.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 6, 2012)

The Power Profiles vary between good and great. Great are the ones that actually offer new rules and optional rules (for Impervious, for example).

Some Threat reports are free, so check them out for yourself:

_Threat Report #17: Talona_ (Free download!)
Mutants & Masterminds Threat Report #31: Power Corps (Free PDF!)


----------



## jkason (Jun 6, 2012)

Late to the good-byes, but thanks for sticking it out as long as you did. I really like super-heroes, but I'd agree it's harder to maintain momentum with them. I think part of that is probably because, unlike a lot of other genres (traditional sword and sorcery, post-apocalyptic settings), four-color supers are almost exclusively part of visual mediums: There's lots of comics and movies with super-heroes, but (aside from the occasional tie-in) very little in the way of prose versions. So I think it's extra challenging to make PbP prose 'feel' like a four-color comic or summer blockbuster or what have you. 

At least, that's my theory.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 7, 2012)

jkason said:


> Late to the good-byes, but thanks for sticking it out as long as you did. I really like super-heroes, but I'd agree it's harder to maintain momentum with them. I think part of that is probably because, unlike a lot of other genres (traditional sword and sorcery, post-apocalyptic settings), four-color supers are almost exclusively part of visual mediums: There's lots of comics and movies with super-heroes, but (aside from the occasional tie-in) very little in the way of prose versions. So I think it's extra challenging to make PbP prose 'feel' like a four-color comic or summer blockbuster or what have you.
> 
> At least, that's my theory.




Actually I've read several Superhero Novels (Batman, Spiderman, X-men, etc) and they've all seemed really well done, some of my favourite books.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 7, 2012)

There are also some great comic storylines that thrive on the deeper story aspects than eye-candy despite being superhero stories: Martian Manhunter - American Secrets, for example.

Martian Manhunter: American Secrets Vol 1 - DC Comics Database


----------



## Thanee (Jun 7, 2012)

Watchmen

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 7, 2012)

I didn't want to point at the obvious...
BTW, "Before Watchmen" started this week (comic issues).


----------

